# Electronics Engineer - 233411 EOI Submitted



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 233411 who submitted their EOI and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 233411. 

25.06.2013 - 189 - 60 points


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 233411 who submitted their EOI and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 233411.
> 
> 25.06.2013 - 189 - 60 points


Im also from 233411 but I submitted on 31/08/2013 with 60 points..


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

hi thanks for the update

which class u applied for 189, 190 or 489


----------



## ashilycmathew (Aug 22, 2012)

hi alex,

my eoi submitted on 22nd july with 60 point for 189 subclass.No reply got yet.whether you got invited


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

*Updated List*

Updated List

Alex Nesa Kumar 25/06/2013 - 189 - 60 points
btkarthikram 31/08/2013 - 189 - 60 points
ashilycmathew 22/7/2013 - 189 - 60 points 

Thanks for the information, I am not invited yet, still going on with 65 points

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

hey Electronics engineers, any of you wrote any of your career episodes based on university project(s) rather than work experience ?


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Shahwani said:


> hey Electronics engineers, any of you wrote any of your career episodes based on university project(s) rather than work experience ?


yes all three of my career episode where based on Uni projects as I am still a fresher


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> yes all three of my career episode where based on Uni projects as I am still a fresher


That's awesome dude! How you pulled that out? I mean how you prepared for that and how long it took you to write the first episode? Have you already sent those to EA ?


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> I have already got a positive assessment. But the thing is I did my masters at RMIT in Melbourne. did u do ur education in Australia or overseas?


Nope  I did my Bachelors in Electronic Engg from Pak. Now i'm in Middle east but not working as an engineer.


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> I have already got a positive assessment. But the thing is I did my masters at RMIT in Melbourne. did u do ur education in Australia or overseas?


Buddy still... if you can PM me your career episode (just one if not all), that'll help. Off course i'm writing from my own engineering projects i did while studying but that is just to get an idea how you correlated your writing to the Background and Personal Activity sections mentioned in Page 16 of the booklet.

Thanks a ton in advance  in the meantime, I'm :typing:


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> I am creating this thread for all with ANZ code 233411 who submitted their EOI and are waiting for invitation.Please everyone post your details here with your EOI submission date so that we can have an idea when can we get invite for 233411.
> 
> 25.06.2013 - 189 - 60 points


Guys, is this thread still active? I have submitted my EOI on 27th June for 2334.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> yes haven't you got ur invite?


Thanks for your reply. Not yet. I am so confused about Nov 18 results. It shows that the last last date of invitation was 28th Feb with 60 points. This is impossible. Do you have any idea why the result says so?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Do not have any Idea.

I am with 60 points submitted on 25.06.2013, not invited yet hope will be invited soon.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

hey Alex..both of us are just 2 days apart!!


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

The thing which worries me the most is, Electronics is a flagged occupation. They might take it off the SOL in the next financial year


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Completely with out clue. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Completely with out clue. Lets hope for the best.


Yea


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Thanks for your reply. Not yet. I am so confused about Nov 18 results. It shows that the last last date of invitation was 28th Feb with 60 points. This is impossible. Do you have any idea why the result says so?


it happened with 2613(software) category as well.. i read somewhere that when they have doubts regarding an EOI, they don't invite until it is cleared.. Not sure how true that is but that can be the only explanation as they've already invited 2334 60 pointers until end of may..

on the bright side, only after this happened in the 2613 category, they started inviting 60 pointers. so lets hope for the best guys..

could u btw elaborate on the flagged occupation point.. i don't get it


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> it happened with 2613(software) category as well.. i read somewhere that when they have doubts regarding an EOI, they don't invite until it is cleared.. Not sure how true that is but that can be the only explanation as they've already invited 2334 60 pointers until end of may..
> 
> on the bright side, only after this happened in the 2613 category, they started inviting 60 pointers. so lets hope for the best guys..
> 
> could u btw elaborate on the flagged occupation point.. i don't get it


Thanks for your reply. Now, regarding the occupations that have been flagged, please check the following link

http://www.awpa.gov.au/our-work/lab...upation-list/documents/FlaggedOccupations.pdf


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> it happened with 2613(software) category as well.. i read somewhere that when they have doubts regarding an EOI, they don't invite until it is cleared.. Not sure how true that is but that can be the only explanation as they've already invited 2334 60 pointers until end of may..
> 
> on the bright side, only after this happened in the 2613 category, they started inviting 60 pointers. so lets hope for the best guys..
> 
> could u btw elaborate on the flagged occupation point.. i don't get it


guys, an expat member Sathiya has mentioned about one more possibility. I will quote him here.

hi tony,

i understand your concern but no need to worry about the date of visa of this last candidate as this might be the visa date of a candidate who has suspended his EOI for a while and activated that before the last invitation round. Because, 489 visa candidates no longer get invitations and as a result, for sure, this is belong to 189 visa only. But, auto-suspension is the facility offered to a candidate who may be off to holidays for a while and is unable to access his EOI account. This is absolutely acceptable and the last visa date, is definitely falling under this case, according to me.

So, don't panic about this visa date of effect.

hope you understand.

sathiya


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys ,

I have done my CDR and the summary statement. my agent told me to change the format of my Summary statement but im not feeling comfortable with the changes. Also I need some one to evaluate my CDR before send it to EA.

BTW I am Electronics Engineer
Appreciate ur help


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

damian8 said:


> hey guys ,
> 
> I have done my CDR and the summary statement. my agent told me to change the format of my Summary statement but im not feeling comfortable with the changes. Also I need some one to evaluate my CDR before send it to EA.
> 
> ...


I can have a quick look at it, if you want.

Cheers


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the wishes. Really looking forward for the invite. All of us have been waiting for a very long time.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Guys 

I thought i would join in on this thread as i too think i will be assessed as an electronics engineer. I am still waiting for the assessment letter from EA so i can proceed to lodge EOI. Hoping to get invite in last round this month. Will be coming to this thread for support and provide it as well


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

What is your points

and EOI date of effect


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> What is your points and EOI date of effect


Hi Alex 

I am still waiting for the letter from EA which I am expecting within the next two weeks so haven't lodged EOI. But when I do I will have 65point. 
So no date of effect yet
Points: 65


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi guys I took IELTS again and got 8 in all bands and hence this increased my points to 70. I got an invite today!!. Did anyone else here get one?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> Hi guys I took IELTS again and got 8 in all bands and hence this increased my points to 70. I got an invite today!!. Did anyone else here get one?


Congrats mate! Wish you the best in the next couple of steps


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

btkarthikram said:


> Hi guys I took IELTS again and got 8 in all bands and hence this increased my points to 70. I got an invite today!!. Did anyone else here get one?


Congrats btkarthikram


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats btkarthikram


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Tonyct,

As per today's results in skill select we may need to wait a while to get invite.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Hi Tonyct,
> 
> As per today's results in skill select we may need to wait a while to get invite.


Saw that Alex. It was like a shock to me. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Saw that Alex. It was like a shock to me. Let us hope for the best.


So this means that between the 16th and the 21st there was a huge influx of applicants with 65 who applied?


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know how many invites got sent out this month I kinda forgot to record were the quota was before the invite


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Does anyone know how many invites got sent out this month I kinda forgot to record were the quota was before the invite


Think it was 12


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Think it was 12


Thanks tonyct 

That's not much at all but I guess it makes sense how it would appear that there was such a huge influx of people if you think of it as 12 pple applied with 65 and over in that period.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> So this means that between the 16th and the 21st there was a huge influx of applicants with 65 who applied?


Yea..and it does not end there..God only knows how many more 65 pointers are there till Jan 13 and this number will keep on increasing till Jan 27


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Yea..and it does not end there..God only knows how many more 65 pointers are there till Jan 13 and this number will keep on increasing till Jan 27


Well if you think of it before the Christmas break we had been dealing with 60pointers for a couple of rounds. I don't think there are thaaaaaat many more. But we will pray that they get pushed out of the system with invites quickly.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Thanks tonyct
> 
> That's not much at all but I guess it makes sense how it would appear that there was such a huge influx of people if you think of it as 12 pple applied with 65 and over in that period.


Lots of international students graduate in the month of Dec. This might be a reason. Also there was a gap of one month between the last 2 invitations.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Well if you think of it before the Christmas break we had been dealing with 60pointers for a couple of rounds. I don't think there are thaaaaaat many more. But we will pray that they get pushed out of the system with invites quickly.


Yea. Things should be back to normal in the next round. Let us hope for the best.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Lots of international students graduate in the month of Dec. This might be a reason. Also there was a gap of one month between the last 2 invitations.


Yes but even if lots of students graduate in month of December don't they also need to get assessed by EA? Unless they have universities that are accredited by EA already and so they don't have to go through that waiting process? Hmmmm. I thought the huge surge in applications was in June.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Yes but even if lots of students graduate in month of December don't they also need to get assessed by EA? Unless they have universities that are accredited by EA already and so they don't have to go through that waiting process? Hmmmm. I thought the huge surge in applications was in June.


Actually you don't need to wait until your studies gets over to get your undergrad degree assessed by EA provided that you are doing your postgrad here. But yes you have to wait till graduation for undergrad students.

There are 2 intakes in Australia. So, ppl graduate in June as well as Dec


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Actually you don't need to wait until your studies gets over to get your undergrad degree assessed by EA provided that you are doing your postgrad here. But yes you have to wait till graduation for undergrad students. There are 2 intakes in Australia. So, ppl graduate in June as well as Dec


I see I just assumed that since EA was where the backlog is we would all be kinda churned out at a regular pace. Hence my assumption that some universities may have degrees that are already accredited by EA so students who graduate from there don't need to get their degrees assessed. But again it can't be hundreds and hundreds our field is not that popular if the country I am in is any indication of the popularity of this course


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> I see I just assumed that since EA was where the backlog is we would all be kinda churned out at a regular pace. Hence my assumption that some universities may have degrees that are already accredited by EA so students who graduate from there don't need to get their degrees assessed. But again it can't be hundreds and hundreds our field is not that popular if the country I am in is any indication of the popularity of this course


Yea it is not a popular course here. But back in my country it was really popular. The other thing is courses like microelectronics and all fall into this category.

I am not sure whether there are Universities that does not require assessment. I know colleagues who have done undergrad here in G8 universities. Even they had to get their degrees assessed under Sydney Accord I guess. But for them there is no need to do a CDR. They just need to submit a summary statement.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Yea it is not a popular course here. But back in my country it was really popular. The other thing is courses like microelectronics and all fall into this category. I am not sure whether there are Universities that does not require assessment. I know colleagues who have done undergrad here in G8 universities. Even they had to get their degrees assessed under Sydney Accord I guess. But for them there is no need to do a CDR. They just need to submit a summary statement.


Are you in aussy at the moment? And yah that's the advantage of coming from a university that conforms to some accreditation body, it's hard as heck but it's not hard to show your degree is worth what they say it is. 
Well I guess then not too sure why there was such a huge surge in applicants. The good news is it doesn't look like this year the cap will be reached in feb as it happened last year.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Are you in aussy at the moment? And yah that's the advantage of coming from a university that conforms to some accreditation body, it's hard as heck but it's not hard to show your degree is worth what they say it is.
> Well I guess then not too sure why there was such a huge surge in applicants. The good news is it doesn't look like this year the cap will be reached in feb as it happened last year.


Yes I am in Australia right now. Since it is pro rata basis the quota won't get over till the end of June but the number of applicants getting an invite will gradually keep on decreasing.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Yes I am in Australia right now. Since it is pro rata basis the quota won't get over till the end of June but the number of applicants getting an invite will gradually keep on decreasing.


Did anyone in this thread get an invite this month?


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Did anyone in this thread get an invite this month?


Not me


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

not for me too


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Vchiri,

Have you lodged the EOI with 65 points, ver u invited?

Regards,
Alex


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Not for me this time


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Hi Vchiri, Have you lodged the EOI with 65 points, ver u invited? Regards, Alex


No I didn't and I applied with 65points on 14/01/2013 at 9am  I am disappointed


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Something really wrong buddy, the system would have malfunctioned or they would have changed the rules or u might have made any mistake while lodging an EOI.

Rather than that it is impossible for you not to get an invite this round.

Anyway tough luck buddy, hope you will get in the next round and all the best for the same.

Regards,
Alex.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Something really wrong buddy, the system would have malfunctioned or they would have changed the rules or u might have made any mistake while lodging an EOI. Rather than that it is impossible for you not to get an invite this round. Anyway tough luck buddy, hope you will get in the next round and all the best for the same. Regards, Alex.


Thanks I checked my eoi and it says it's status is submitted so I am not too sure anymore and yah ur right it is tough luck I don't know


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Is it only 4 people invited on Feb 10 round?


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Is it only 4 people invited on Feb 10 round?


I guess so. It was 287 before.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> I guess so. It was 287 before.


So they moved only a few hours? Meaning they have further reduced the number of invitations they are sending out a month?


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> So they moved only a few hours? Meaning they have further reduced the number of invitations they are sending out a month?


Yea..and that too there are like 4 people in 4 hours!! I have no clue what is happening with the pro rata basis


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Yea..and that too there are like 4 people in 4 hours!! I have no clue what is happening with the pro rata basis


It seems like they reduced it for all the golden six occupations or what would seem like the golden 5 cause one occupation is full now .... But 4 is so little ....


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

VChiri said:


> It seems like they reduced it for all the golden six occupations or what would seem like the golden 5 cause one occupation is full now .... But 4 is so little ....


hi there, they never reduced the number of invites per round under 189 visa to your group. But, might be many candidates have filled in EOI between the time with that scores. So, you may need to wait for some more time. I am sure there is no change in rules of inviting candidates.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi guys I got an invite to apply for visa finally 

Eoi submitted 14/01/2014


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats vchiri


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Congrats vchiri


Thanks you Alex. Fingers crossed for you all too....


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Long way to go vchiri I am with 60 points on 25.06.2013. Yes fingers crossed


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi guys I got an invite to apply for visa finally
> 
> Eoi submitted 14/01/2014


Congrats VChiri


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

tonyct said:


> Congrats VChiri


Thank you tonyct finally after the drama of last invitation round...I feel I can breath i wish you the best in the upcoming rounds


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Thank you tonyct finally after the drama of last invitation round...I feel I can breath i wish you the best in the upcoming rounds


Thank you and wish you all the best for the steps that follow.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any one waiting for 489 invite?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear Sri,

Is any state is open for electronics engineers?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Dear Sri,
> 
> Is any state is open for electronics engineers?


don know


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Do any one know how many invitation is issued for electronics engineers per round?

I do not understand how it is reduced to 3 or 4 from 12 per round


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Do any one know how many invitation is issued for electronics engineers per round?
> 
> I do not understand how it is reduced to 3 or 4 from 12 per round


I think onshore applicants are getting invites


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> I think onshore applicants are getting invites


Alex can u plz share your timeline


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

25.06.2013 - 189 - 60 points


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> 25.06.2013 - 189 - 60 points


OMG!!!!!! are you waiting from june 2013!!!!!!!:tape: when u r expecting


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

No clue sri, so discouraged


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> No clue sri, so discouraged


don't worry, you will definitely get invite in july


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

"Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations."

What does it mean, will the occupation ceiling of ELECTRONICS ENGINEERS be raised from 420 to 1000.


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> "Based on feedback received as part of the evaluation, the following changes will be in place from 1 March 2014:
> 
> State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations
> The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations."
> ...


I think this is applicable only for 190


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

tonyct said:


> I think this is applicable only for 190


where they have notified, that it is only applicable for 190???


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> where they have notified, that it is only applicable for 190???


I was just sharing my thoughts. 

If the ceiling is going to be raised to 1000 for all the 6 occupations, then something really interesting is going to happen in the next round.

Till date there were 294 invites for 233411 which means that there are 706 (1000-294) more seats left for this year. There are 8 more invitation rounds to go. That means per round 706/8 = *88 invitations per round*. Even if 50% of this is allocated to 190 which is note likely to happen because of the new announcement "_State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations_", *44 invitations have to be issued*.

:fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

tonyct said:


> I was just sharing my thoughts.
> 
> If the ceiling is going to be raised to 1000 for all the 6 occupations, then something really interesting is going to happen in the next round.
> 
> ...


"State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"
what about for 489 family sponsored visa, do u have any idea


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"
> what about for 489 family sponsored visa, do u have any idea


To be very frank, I have no clue Sri


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*10 March 2014 results*

Hi Guys, 
Somehow 233411 seems to be the most rarely found occupation in this forum and yet, the wait for me seems to be forever. When all other occupations with 60 points seem to be clearing the EOI, we on the other hand are waiting for more than 6 -8 months. 

I am a 60 pointer , submitted July 2013. 

Lets keep this thread active...atleast to find fellow 233411s with whom we can share updates.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys, Somehow 233411 seems to be the most rarely found occupation in this forum and yet, the wait for me seems to be forever. When all other occupations with 60 points seem to be clearing the EOI, we on the other hand are waiting for more than 6 -8 months. I am a 60 pointer , submitted July 2013. Lets keep this thread active...atleast to find fellow 233411s with whom we can share updates.


I completely agree with you. It really is so frustrating and I really do understand where you are coming from especially now that the occupation seems to inch only hours in the invitation rounds. I do agree that we should keep this thread active and keep encouraging each other through out the entire process.


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

all of you plz update the below list:

489 FS --WA--60----EOI--20-2-2014


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

489 fs --wa--60----eoi--20-2-2014
189 60 25.06.2013


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> 489 fs --wa--60----eoi--20-2-2014
> 189 60 25.06.2013


alex I am not understanding, who are taking the invite of Electronics occupation, still it has 100+ right


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Hi Guys,
> Somehow 233411 seems to be the most rarely found occupation in this forum and yet, the wait for me seems to be forever. When all other occupations with 60 points seem to be clearing the EOI, we on the other hand are waiting for more than 6 -8 months.
> 
> I am a 60 pointer , submitted July 2013.
> ...


visa type? which state? plz share your timeline


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

srik2006 said:


> all of you plz update the below list: 489 FS --WA--60----EOI--20-2-2014


Hi srik2006

Would it not be easier to have people follow a template of filling in their information for the list? Just a suggestion I thought would make the process simpler to follow you may take or leave it 

Here it is below:

[\B] ]User ----------- ANZSCO --------- Points ----- EOI Date of Effect ---- Invitation[\B]


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Hi srik2006
> 
> Would it not be easier to have people follow a template of filling in their information for the list? Just a suggestion I thought would make the process simpler to follow you may take or leave it
> 
> ...


whatever, ppl ld fill it


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Points*

Its just a few of us here...where are the others who seem to get the invite ? 

189||IELTS-8.5(9,9,9,7)  |OVERALL POINT 60| ANZSCO 233411 EOI SUBMITTED:07-08-2013 |INVITE: :noidea:


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Its just a few of us here...where are the others who seem to get the invite ?
> 
> 189||IELTS-8.5(9,9,9,7)  |OVERALL POINT 60| ANZSCO 233411 EOI SUBMITTED:07-08-2013 |INVITE: :noidea:


Maybe they are just silent watchers eep:


----------



## Septillion (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi folks,

How are you all going? 

189 - OVERALL POINT 60| ANZSCO 233411 EOI SUBMITTED:24-06-2013 | Invitation (On the way)


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Guys !

I have submitted an EOI for 189 visa as an Electronics Engineer ( 233411) on 19th Feb 2014 with 60 points.

I am quite deflated to see the previous posts ! It stomps me to read that the invitations submitted in August still haven't received an invite ! 

Does the increase in the occupation ceiling result in more invites being sent to Electronics Engineers ?!  

Hoping that all of us get an invite soon 

Cheers !


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Hey Guys !
> 
> I have submitted an EOI for 189 visa as an Electronics Engineer ( 233411) on 19th Feb 2014 with 60 points.
> 
> ...


the increase in invitation only applicable for 190, plz share your time line


----------



## Septillion (Mar 12, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> the increase in invitation only applicable for 190, plz share your time line


How do you justify that? it doesn't say anywhere explicitly that the increase in occupational ceilings is only for 190 visas. Moreover it is stated that "State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations"

So I highly doubt that the increase is only for 190 visas.

I guess the increase is for 189 visas and I hope that to be the case. Anyways things will be more clearer when they issue the reports.


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

My Timeline :

189 - OVERALL POINT 60
ANZSCO 233411
EOI SUBMITTED : 19.02.2104

I agree with Septillion ! 

I did recheck that and no where in the skillselect they are explicitly specifying that the increase is for 190 alone . 

When the March 10th Invitation results are announced, we might get a clear picture ! Fingers crossed til then :fingerscrossed:


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

The occupation ceiling for 233411 has been raised to 1000. This is really great news guys even though they are still issuing on a prorata schedule the chances of getting an invite for people who applied earlier this year increase!  Wish you guys all the best


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yes, the ceiling limit has been increased for all the occupations and it is for 189. There is no ceiling on 190.

Also, they have increased the number of invitations from 950 to 2000 for the March 24th invitation round 

Hoping that all of us get an invite at the earliest :fingerscrossed:

Cheers!


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

good to hear the ceiling has been raised to 1000 for the year.. Hope all u guys get your invite soon..


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi Guys , I am Nitin Jain .
I have submitted my EOI 0n 15-03-2014 , 60 points , visa type 189 , under electronics engineer.

Guys can u tell till when should i expect invite from DIAC .

Regards
Nitin Jain


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

nitinj said:


> Hi Guys , I am Nitin Jain .
> I have submitted my EOI 0n 15-03-2014 , 60 points , visa type 189 , under electronics engineer.
> 
> Guys can u tell till when should i expect invite from DIAC .
> ...


you may get ur invite in april


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> you may get ur invite in april


Hi
But I guess 65 pointers r getting invites.
When I checked the status at immigration site ,
It tells 60points invitation send to june2013 invites till yet.

Anyone with 60points (electronics engg) filled EOI in 2014 got invite till yet?


Regards
Nitin


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

Hey guys, my friend with 60 points in 2334, EOI-1st Sep 2013.. Has anyone else here got it. Alex have you? If so congrats guys..long wait as paid off


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

Great news  So he applied with 60 points in September ? Just want to hear it again bro... I need to wait until tomorrow to hear from my agent


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Anxious*

I applied in August 2013, with 60 points...Any other 60 pointers over here have got the good news ? 
I need to wait until office hours tomorrow as I have applied through an agent


----------



## kahjahkah (Mar 23, 2014)

*Finally*



arvindramana said:


> I applied in August 2013, with 60 points...Any other 60 pointers over here have got the good news ?
> I need to wait until office hours tomorrow as I have applied through an agent


Yes.................... My good people, 60 pts have been invited. I put my 189 EOI with 60 pts (electronics engineer) on 16th of August 2013 and got invited few hours ago. so you can relax now, sleep well and talk with your agents tomorow. we silent watchers of these thread know your pains. finally the 6 months wait is over....


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

kahjahkah said:


> Yes.................... My good people, 60 pts have been invited. I put my 189 EOI with 60 pts (electronics engineer) on 16th of August 2013 and got invited few hours ago. so you can relax now, sleep well and talk with your agents tomorow. we silent watchers of these thread know your pains. finally the 6 months wait is over....


You made my day...happiest news I have heard in a while now ..fingers crossed......


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

anyone 489 family sponsored 2334 electronics engineer got invite??????? plz reply


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

plz update the below list who hav got invite:

EOI submitted date...........points................Invited date


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

*electronics engineer*

Hi Guys , .
I have submitted my EOI 0n 06-03-2014 , 60 points , visa type 189 , under electronics engineer.

Looks like Mar 24 round is giving good news for all 60 pointers..

Hope i should be invited in next couple of rounds...


----------



## Septillion (Mar 12, 2014)

Invitation has arrived.

189 - OVERALL POINT 60| ANZSCO 233411 EOI SUBMITTED:24-06-2013 | Invitation -March 24th


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

Congratulations toall those who have received an invite  The wait has finally paid off ! 

Has anyone in Dec 2013 or Jan 2014 timeline received an invite ? 

I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts for Electronics Engineer on 20th Feb 2014. Do you guys have any idea when I'll hear the good news ??? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Congratulations toall those who have received an invite  The wait has finally paid off !
> 
> Has anyone in Dec 2013 or Jan 2014 timeline received an invite ?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts for Electronics Engineer on 20th Feb 2014. Do you guys have any idea when I'll hear the good news ??? :fingerscrossed:


Hey Subbi,

If it goes at this rate there are high chances for you to receive the invite in the 2nd round of April itself. So, make use of this time to prepare all the supporting documents so that you can upload them the moment you receive the invitation. Also, arrange all the finance required for visa lodging, medicals and police verification so that there won't be any sort of delay.

All the best.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello frnds
Anybody 60pointer lodged EOI on November-December 2013 got invitation this time.

Regards
Nitin Jain


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

tonyct said:


> Hey Subbi,
> 
> If it goes at this rate there are high chances for you to receive the invite in the 2nd round of April itself. So, make use of this time to prepare all the supporting documents so that you can upload them the moment you receive the invitation. Also, arrange all the finance required for visa lodging, medicals and police verification so that there won't be any sort of delay.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony for your reply ! What was your timeline ? 

Is there any document checklist in this forum ? I believe I have almost every document. Need to double check with others if I have missed any. I need to get the medicals and PCC done. 

Is it alright to get these tests done much before an invite ? Wouldn't this cause any issue down the line ?

:cheer2:


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi friends

Just want to know any one received invitation for EOI filed on November-December 2013 time-frame.. Particularly for 2334 electronics Engg


Regards
Sreeganesh.k


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Congratulations toall those who have received an invite  The wait has finally paid off !
> 
> Has anyone in Dec 2013 or Jan 2014 timeline received an invite ?
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 pts for Electronics Engineer on 20th Feb 2014. Do you guys have any idea when I'll hear the good news ??? :fingerscrossed:


subbi1857, which category visa?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

request to electronic engineers!!!!!!plzzzzzzzzzzzzz all of you share your time line


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

srik2006 said:


> request to electronic engineers!!!!!!plzzzzzzzzzzzzz all of you share your time line



Hello frnds
Anybody under subclass 189, 60 pointer submitted EOI on nov-dec 2013 got invite.
And when will the result be declared on immigration site.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Timeline*

Hi Guys..good to know you...Got the invite atlast...

Timeline in my signature.

Cheers :cheer2:


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Thanks Tony for your reply ! What was your timeline ?
> 
> Is there any document checklist in this forum ? I believe I have almost every document. Need to double check with others if I have missed any. I need to get the medicals and PCC done.
> 
> ...


Hi Subbi

My timeline is as follows.
233411 | VISA: 189 | Points: 60 | EOI 29-06-2013 | Invite: 24-03-2014 | Visa Lodged/PCC/AFP/Medicals : 24-03-2014

All the information that you need while preparing the documents can be found here.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

You can get the medicals and PCC done now itself if you have plans of travelling right after the visa grant. Also, it would avoid any sort of delay that might occur which will help you get the grant soon. But if you do not want to come to Australia straight away, it would be better to get these done after the invitation/CO allocation because there is a last date of entry once the visa is granted which I believe is one year from the date the PCC has been issued/ Medicals done (whichever is earlier).

Cheers


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats Arvind


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

when will report of 24th March 2014 invitations round being uploaded on site ?


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

On 10 March, the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) selected 975 Expressions of Interest (EOI’s) from the pool of interested migrants. The selection comprised 950 invitations issued for the Skilled Independent (Subclass 189) Visa and 25 invitations issued for the Skilled – Regional Provisional (Subclass 489) Visa.

This brings the total number of invitations issued in the 2013-14 migration year (which runs from July 2013 to June 2014) to 17,549. Applicants nominated by state governments are invited to apply straightaway and their numbers to date (a further 11,942 as at the end of January) are therefore not included in this total. Given that the government’s quota for skilled migrants including independent as well as state and family sponsored applicants is 73,840 for this migration year, we may be getting closer to reaching the quota if we assume an average of 3 applicants per invitation.



In the SkillSelect system, the highest ranked applicants by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. For applicants who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation. EOI’s with earlier dates of effect are invited before those with later dates.



In this selection round, the cut-off for Subclass 189 was made at 60 points and applicants with higher points scores as well as those who had lodged their EOI’s before 28 February 2014 at 10:08 am were selected and invited to apply. The cut-off for Subclass 489 was made at 65 points and applicants with higher points and those who had lodged their EOI’s before 27 February 2014 at 6:57 pm were also invited. Any Subclass 189 applicants remaining in the pool on 60 points may expect to be selected at the next selection. As there will be a limit of only 25 invitations per selection for Subclass 489 applicants for the rest of the migration year, those lodging on 60 points under this subclass may have a longer wait.



As advised previously, high numbers of EOI’s have been received for the following six groups of occupations and as such invitations for these occupations are being issued on a pro-rata basis in each invitation round. This means that they are subject to a higher cut-off for points and earlier dates of effect compared to other occupations. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining places to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas in a particular selection, then no invitations are issued for Subclass 489 visas:



- Chemical and Materials Engineers

- ICT Business and Systems Analysts

- Electronics Engineers

- Telecommunications Engineering Professionals

- Other Engineering Professionals

- Software and Applications Programmers

In the meantime, the Department has put the following changes in place from 1 March 2014:

State and territory nominated visas will no longer be subject to occupational ceiling limitations; and
The minimum ceiling for each occupational group will be 1000 invitations.




This is good news for those applying in the above occupations as it means that 60 points including state sponsorship will continue to be an option for them without having to worry about the occupation ceilings being reached.



On the other hand, the minimum ceiling going up to 1000 affects Chemical and Materials Engineers, Electronics Engineers, Telecommunications Engineering Professionals and “Other Engineering Professionals” which comprises a number of occupations including Environmental Engineers and Engineering Technologists positively as their annual quota has increased from 300 to 1000. We have already started seeing the cut-off points falling and visa dates of effect improving from this selection onwards and they can be expected to get even better over the next few selections as the backlog is slowly cleared.


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

*Belated Update*

Dear All,

Sorry for the belated update pretty much tied up in the work. By God's grace received invitation 0n 24th March. Lodged on 25th March. Medicals on 30th March, all other documents submitted. Received Indian PCC, Oman PCC and awaiting for AFP.

This is really a miracle increasing for me 1000 invitations and 2000 invitations in a round.

Thank God.

Regards,
Alex.


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Sorry for the belated update pretty much tied up in the work. By God's grace received invitation 0n 24th March. Lodged on 25th March. Medicals on 30th March, all other documents submitted. Received Indian PCC, Oman PCC and awaiting for AFP.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex , Congrats to you  
I have a query. Has CO been allocated to you already ? Because I thought that you will need the CO to be assigned first and you will need a letter from DIBP before you apply to the PCC ? 
I have also submitted my application but not yet allocated the CO. Scheduling my medicals next week.


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Dear All, Sorry for the belated update pretty much tied up in the work. By God's grace received invitation 0n 24th March. Lodged on 25th March. Medicals on 30th March, all other documents submitted. Received Indian PCC, Oman PCC and awaiting for AFP. This is really a miracle increasing for me 1000 invitations and 2000 invitations in a round. Thank God. Regards, Alex.


Yay Alex good for you!!!!!

Wishing you the best going forward


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

VChiri said:


> Yay Alex good for you!!!!!
> 
> Wishing you the best going forward


Hi VChiri, 
I can see that you have also , like Alex have gone for PCC even before the CO allocation. So for your PCC application what proof did you submit ? I suppose we need the invitation letter ? Am confused


----------



## VChiri (Nov 2, 2013)

arvindramana said:


> Hi VChiri, I can see that you have also , like Alex have gone for PCC even before the CO allocation. So for your PCC application what proof did you submit ? I suppose we need the invitation letter ? Am confused


Hi arvindramana

So from what I gather the process to get a PCC from India is a bit different than the one for South Africa or even my home country Zimbabwe. For us we just need to go and apply and state which country requires the Police Clearance no need for invitation letter just your finger prints and money are required. However for India I think you need some sort of letter to prove you have been invited to apply for Australia I would think in that case once you receive your EOI invitation you can use that to proceed and apply for PCC no need to wait for CO to give you letter to get one  I hope other expats from India or your region can help refine this answer if need be


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Vichiri and Arvindramana,

I think Vichiri is correct in case of PCC.


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats Tony.


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Thanks Vichiri and Arvindramana,
> 
> I think Vichiri is correct in case of PCC.


So Alex you used the EOI Invite letter for applying to the Indian PCC ?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

No I took Indian PCC in Oman and here our embassy have not asked for any letter.


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Did anyone got invite in 14th apr round for 2334... Please update...


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

sremtron said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone got invite in 14th apr round for 2334... Please update...


Hey sremtorn ! 
I haven't got any. Even I am checking on that. 
So, the invitations are sent out at 12AM Australian time is it ?


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

yes,,system sends out invites from 12 AM


----------



## tonyct (Jun 11, 2013)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Congrats Tony.


Thanks Alex. Congrats to you too. Finally


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

HI subbi1857,

i have submitted my EOI on 3-Mar-2014 with 60 Points and waiting for invite.

How about your EOI Filed date and points..


----------



## nitinj (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello Friends

Did any electronics engineer got invite from DIAC with 60 points , in 14th April invitation round.

Regards
Nitin


----------



## zzhibingren (Apr 16, 2014)

I EOIed on April 11th, I am wondering when I could be invited. To what date of 60, did this round came to?


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

zzhibingren said:


> I EOIed on April 11th, I am wondering when I could be invited. To what date of 60, did this round came to?


2334 electronics engineer 09/01/2014 8:50pm

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 14 April 2014 Results


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

zzhibingren said:


> I EOIed on April 11th, I am wondering when I could be invited. To what date of 60, did this round came to?


whats your visa category? points?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Any one assigned with CO FOR 24th March invitation round. If yes pls update


----------



## raijatt (Apr 19, 2014)

I applied under 189 subclass for electronics engineer. eoi submitted 15 october 2013, invited 24th march 2014


----------



## kahjahkah (Mar 23, 2014)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Any one assigned with CO FOR 24th March invitation round. If yes pls update


yes, alex... I applied on the 24th, got a case officer on the 11th of April... she asked for form 80 and my passport photograph . so :fingerscrossed:.. awaiting reply after the holidays.


----------



## kahjahkah (Mar 23, 2014)

kahjahkah said:


> yes, alex... I applied on the 24th, got a case officer on the 11th of April... she asked for form 80 and my passport photograph . so :fingerscrossed:.. awaiting reply after the holidays.


PR Granted this morning ... thanks guys for ur support


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats kahjahkah,

All the best for all your future endeavors. What is your points and when did you lodged your EOI?


----------



## kahjahkah (Mar 23, 2014)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Congrats kahjahkah,
> 
> All the best for all your future endeavors. What is your points and when did you lodged your EOI?


Hey, Alex, thank you . I am on 60 points (No work experience) and I lodged my EOI on the 16th of August 2013. :humble::humble::humble:


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Congrats kahjahkah,
> 
> All the best for all your future endeavors. What is your points and when did you lodged your EOI?


Hey Alex ! Have you been allocated a CO already ? Usually how long does it take to allocate a CO after lodging a visa ?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

No, lodged visa on 25.3.2014 and awaiting for CO to be allocated.


----------



## sremtron (Jul 9, 2013)

HI Guys,

Fianlly got the invite today (28-Apr -round) 

EOI submitted : 6-Mar-2014 ; 189 ; 60 Points ; 2334;

All the best for everyone...


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Hey Alex ! Have you been allocated a CO already ? Usually how long does it take to allocate a CO after lodging a visa ?


It usually takes at least a month if not more. but there have been rare cases where direct grants have been given in 2 weeks. btw this is for 189 visa.. im not sure abt 190


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

sremtron said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Fianlly got the invite today (28-Apr -round)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Hello everyone, 
I am new to this forum. 
I have submitted my EOI on 27 April'14 in 233411 category with 60 points. Could you please tell me when I can expect to receive an invitation.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Dear All,

By God's grace received the PR today. Thanks for all your support and care. All the best for every one who are awaiting.

Alex.


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Congrats*



Alex Nesa Kumar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> By God's grace received the PR today. Thanks for all your support and care. All the best for every one who are awaiting.
> 
> Alex.


Hey man,,Congrats  First 233411 I am hearing from...SHare your timeline...


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Occupation Code: 233411
Visa 189
EA: CDR Approved: 15 Feb 2013
IELTS Band score: 8.5 Overall
EOI Applied with 60 points: 25 June 2013
Invite: 24 March 2014
Visa submission: 25 March2014
Pcc, Medical - 27 March
Grant - 2nd May 2014


----------



## subbi1857 (Mar 14, 2014)

kahjahkah said:


> PR Granted this morning ... thanks guys for ur support


Hey kahjahkah and Alex,

I have lodged my visa and have uploaded all the relevant documents already.

I haven't uploaded form 80. I have few queries regarding this. 

1. For character requirements, I have uploaded PCC. Do i need to upload form 80 as well ? Is form 80 a mandatory doc ? 
I just saw kahjahkah post saying that the CO asked for form 80 and passport photograph. 

2. Had you guys uploaded form 80 and passport photo along with all the other docs while lodging the visa or did the CO ask explicitly ? 

Awaiting your reply. Appreciate it !

Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Subbi,

An agent helped me to lodge the application, however they did not ask for form 80 in my case.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Dear all, just want to update my status for other people's convenience. ..

Got invitation today in 12 May round. I applied on 27 April'14 with 60 points, 233411


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

For year of experience verification, have you done any assessment or verification from Engineers Australia. I did only for educational qualifications assessed by EA. In that case what kind of proof from the employer needs to be collected?


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Any updates on grants guys.


----------



## btkarthikram (Sep 6, 2013)

subbi1857 said:


> Hey kahjahkah and Alex,
> 
> I have lodged my visa and have uploaded all the relevant documents already.
> 
> ...


upload a passport photo. But wait for the CO to ask you for form 80.. most cases they don't.. It's a very long form and don't waste time filling it unless the CO requests it..


----------



## arvindramana (Jul 30, 2013)

*Job offers anyone ?*

Guys,
Those who got the grants - has any one secured a job yet ? ?


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

anyone here is electronics engineer 233411???

i was assessed by my CDR as eletronic enineer although my experience is with PLC and control circuits of cranes...so when i apply to additional experience, will they consider my occupation and experience to be "closely related"?????????


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

maglev said:


> anyone here is electronics engineer 233411???
> 
> i was assessed by my CDR as eletronic enineer although my experience is with PLC and control circuits of cranes...so when i apply to additional experience, will they consider my occupation and experience to be "closely related"?????????


Hi maglev
What was your degree. Is it EEE or ECE. If your degree has relevance to your work then i think you would get it as closely related. I'm a EEE grad working as service engg in UPS manufacturing company so got assessment as relevant occupatio.


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

Artisaji said:


> Hi maglev
> What was your degree. Is it EEE or ECE. If your degree has relevance to your work then i think you would get it as closely related. I'm a EEE grad working as service engg in UPS manufacturing company so got assessment as relevant occupatio.


my degree is communications and electronics (i got a +ve outcome as electronics engineer only qualiications assessment but i will apply to experience assessment later) and i work in crane maintenance ...PLC , drives , limit switches , control circuits....etc....would u share ur roles in a private message to me please


----------



## musolini (Oct 6, 2015)

hi all!

anyone here who got an invite recently?

I have submitted my EOI last Sept 11 for NSW 190.


----------



## bhargava.anshul (Oct 16, 2015)

arvindramana said:


> Guys,
> Those who got the grants - has any one secured a job yet ? ?


Hi, I am from electronics product design background... i have been trying to get jobs in Electronics, but they are not easy to get. The supply is more than the demand. I am getting calls from Electronics or Product development with majors (5+ yr exp) of project management.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi, everybody. I have submitted the EOI with 60 pts as electronics engineer on 28/08/15. Still have not been invited. Anyone here same with me? I'm getting a bit tense now...

=========================================================
Regards 
Charles 

Occupation -----Electronic engineer (233411)
Visa type-------189 Independent 
IELTS---- 15/04/15 (L-7.5, R-7.5, W-7, S-7)
EA approved ---- 30/6/15
EOI Submitted -- 28/8/15


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

ctlkkc said:


> Hi, everybody. I have submitted the EOI with 60 pts as electronics engineer on 28/08/15. Still have not been invited. Anyone here same with me? I'm getting a bit tense now...
> 
> =========================================================
> Regards
> ...


I think you might get invited the next round, an Electronics engineer with 60 points submitted his EOI on 13/08/15 got invited last round. Don't worry the invite is coming . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/857010-eoi-invitations-eagerly-awaiting-october-2015-round-161.html

I'm also 233411 and submitted my EOI 15/10/15.

Good luck buddy.


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

state_less said:


> I think you might get invited the next round, an Electronics engineer with 60 points submitted his EOI on 13/08/15 got invited last round. Don't worry the invite is coming .
> 
> I'm also 233411 and submitted my EOI 15/10/15.
> 
> Good luck buddy.


Thank you, mate! :fingerscrossed:lane:


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi i have lodged my EOI on 14th november as an electronics engineer with 60 points, what do you guys think on the probability of getting an invite?


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

According to my assumption, you may wait for 3-4 rounds, buddy.
Good luck! :fingerscrossed:



Digvijayl said:


> Hi i have lodged my EOI on 14th november as an electronics engineer with 60 points, what do you guys think on the probability of getting an invite?


----------



## Digvijayl (Jun 27, 2015)

Have you got the invite?


----------



## ujern (Sep 14, 2015)

EOI lodged on the 29th October. I'm hoping to get an invite in December, *fingers crossed*

Occupation -----Electronic engineer (233411)
Visa type-------189 Independent 
IELTS---- 25/09/15 (L-8, R-8, W-7.5, S-7)
EA approved ---- 27/10/15
EOI Submitted -- 29/8/15


----------



## Cojba85 (Nov 26, 2015)

EOI submitted on October 21st. 60 points


----------



## ujern (Sep 14, 2015)

did anyone get the invite for 233411?


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi guys, 

anyone here submitted an EOI for both 189 and 489 Prov?

I did (today) and claim 60 points for 189Pts and 70Pts for 489 
*
VIC 489 Relative Sponsor/189 Independent*
*IELTS* A L6 R6 W6 S6 Nov 2014
*IELTS *G L8 R7 W7 S6.5 Mar 2015
*EA APPLY* 21-5-2015 
*EA OUTCOME* +VE ANZSCO233411 19-08-2015
*IELTS *G L7.5 R7 W5.5 S6.5 10-10-2015 
*TOEFL* L20 R24 S23 W22 13-11-2015
*EOI SUBMITTED*:03-12-2014 (VIC 489 60Pts)
*PTE A *L69 R81 S68 W71 14-12-2015(Claim 10pts ) *PTE A FTW!!!*
*EOI UPDATED*:14-12-2015 (VIC 489 70Pts, VIC 189 60Pts)
*INVITE: *Waiting, 189 and 489 whichever comes first 
*VISA APPLICATION LODGED: 
MEDICALS: 
ADDITIONAL DOCS SENT:
VISA GRANT:
GRANT LETTER RECEIVED:*


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

gtr83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> anyone here submitted an EOI for both 189 and 489 Prov?
> 
> ...


Why do you want to apply for 489 ? I'm no expert but I think that's the place where no one wants to go and you CANNOT find a job there. i think even with 189 it will be hard enough to land a job in Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

you are saying that its hard to find a job in Australia? well depends on experience level and luck.
whether 189 is better than 489, definitely! but 189 with 60pts isn't promising 489 has very limited no. of invites


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

gtr83 said:


> you are saying that its hard to find a job in Australia? well depends on experience level and luck.
> whether 189 is better than 489, definitely! but 189 with 60pts isn't promising 489 has very limited no. of invites


I'm saying its not easy to find a job there, and you have better luck finding a job in big cities, this is according to my research. Again I'm no expert, but 189 is worth waiting for, I have been waiting for more than 2 month :juggle:
About 489 check this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tween-190-489-visa-application-procedure.html

Best of luck buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

I submitted my EOI yesterday.

26/12/2015 - 189 - 233411 Electronics engineer - 65 points

Anyone have an estimate of how long it might take to get my invitation? My student visa is going to expire soon and I'd really hope not to have to go through a temporary visa before I can apply for 189.


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm an electronics engineer, submitted an EOI on 15/12/15 with 60 points. I can see some people with 60 points in the same category got an invite; however i do not. Can somebody explain the process? how does it exactly work? how long would it take for me to get an invite?

thanks in advance.:confused2:


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi fanta112,

65 points is good enough....issue is DIAC is limiting the no of invitations recently; 2300+ down to 1400+...just wait n see...good luck

Hi Jaksukh,

60 poiint applied for 189 or 489? if 189 then the wait could be up to 6 months...while 489 is very long...DIAC only issues 10-20 per month and recently cut off figure was 70 points


----------



## JAWSUKH (Aug 21, 2015)

hey gtr83,
Thanks for the reply. i've applied for 189 category. On this website one fellow member applied on 16 november 2015 in 189 with 60 points and got invitation on 8/01/2016, however i didn't. that's why i asked for the same.


----------



## fanta112 (Dec 26, 2015)

gtr83 said:


> Hi fanta112,
> 
> 65 points is good enough....issue is DIAC is limiting the no of invitations recently; 2300+ down to 1400+...just wait n see...good luck
> 
> ...


Cheers, mate! I just got my invite in the last round.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

good for you mate....i got mine last week also....70 points for 489


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Dear Members,

I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.

Points Distribution:
489: 55+10
Occupation Code:233411: 15
Age: 30
Experience: 10
Language: 0 competent 

Is there any chance for NSW state nomination for electronics engineer? May I know besides NSW which are the other states open for nomination for this profession?


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

seek and Carreer are the only ones i know....it will really help if you got someone in Australia


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

azharshabir said:


> Hi Dear Members,
> 
> I am invited to submit full application from RDA SI last month. How to find engineering jobs in this region? At this moment Seek and Carreer one are the two main sources for job hunting. Is there any other source to look for jobs? Queanbeyan and Goulburn are only two big cities in this region. Seems very tough so far for engineers to get professional jobs.
> 
> ...


which state/ territory invited u for 1 489 sponsorship.... i see barely no states are supporting electronics engineers for 489 .... i have the same occupation


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello...
I am also electronic engineer and submit my EOI for 190 in august 2015.

Age: 30
Education:15
Experience:10
iELTS:0
NSW:5

I am still waiting for invitation.. But no hearing... Anyone can guide me about his processing time ... How much time ot takes usually for NSW invitation


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Syed Umair said:


> Hello...
> I am also electronic engineer and submit my EOI for 190 in august 2015.
> 
> Age: 30
> ...


not sure if 190 has reached its ceiling for this profession...
Try to get 10points from any english exam (IELTS, TOFEL, PTE A) and apply for 189...i guess you will get better chance.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

latest progress


----------



## divans (Feb 3, 2016)

JAWSUKH said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm an electronics engineer, submitted an EOI on 15/12/15 with 60 points. I can see some people with 60 points in the same category got an invite; however i do not. Can somebody explain the process? how does it exactly work? how long would it take for me to get an invite?
> 
> thanks in advance.:confused2:


did u get ur invite in recent rounds??


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi JAW, this is normal since every round's head count is limited for somehow. If your 60 pts fellows got invited you will definitely get invited in near rounds. No worries at the moment, since the proceeding of 233411 is fast and you will be granted soon if all materials are fine to the DIBP. Don't forget to upload Form 80 once you lodge your visa. 

Thanks and good luck! 



JAWSUKH said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm an electronics engineer, submitted an EOI on 15/12/15 with 60 points. I can see some people with 60 points in the same category got an invite; however i do not. Can somebody explain the process? how does it exactly work? how long would it take for me to get an invite?
> 
> thanks in advance.:confused2:


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi ctlkkc,

is it mandatory to submit Form 80?

Thanks


----------



## ctlkkc (Oct 26, 2015)

It's a prerequisite of a smooth grant while I heard some cases can go without one. A form 80 and form 1221 is good access to the applicants onwhole information and it links all pieces of evidences together, if you're the co and the applicant submits it, your decision could be made in quick action.

Thanks 


gtr83 said:


> Hi ctlkkc,
> 
> is it mandatory to submit Form 80?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

thanks ctlkkc,

ive already submitted 1221 and 80  lets hope for the best.


----------



## Ashwin28 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation for 233411-Electronics Engineer?

Also, can i get my PCC and Medicals done before getting an invitation as it is going to save some time.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Ashwin,

the wait could be long for a 189 as many are with 60points......months perhaps

you can hold medicals till you get invited as results get updated in a week or so....as for the PCC, depends, if it takes months to get in India then you can start applying now.


----------



## munimitt (Mar 8, 2016)

Artisaji said:


> Hi maglev
> What was your degree. Is it EEE or ECE. If your degree has relevance to your work then i think you would get it as closely related. I'm a EEE grad working as service engg in UPS manufacturing company so got assessment as relevant occupatio.


Hi Arti

Did you get any difficulty getting assessment as professional engineer? My degree is BE in Electronics & Electrical communication from India and I have 15 years of experience in VLSI designing. I'm just curious whether it will qualify for Professional Engineer assessment?

Regards


----------



## Dwarakesh (Apr 5, 2016)

Ashwin28 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 15 Feb 2016 with 60 points. When can i expect my invitation for 233411-Electronics Engineer?
> 
> ...



Hi Ashwin did you get the invite for 189?


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

hi guys,

any update of visa grant (489 FS)?. i have lodged my application since 12Jan 2016 and no news so far...gonna be 90 days soon :'-(


----------



## ps01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello Guys,

How many of you applied this year in 2016 and are waiting for invitation. please send across your names to see who gets invited during this and upcoming months


----------



## sanranjan12345 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for 189 visa with 65 points under job code 233411 on 12/07/2016, when can i expect the invite?

Thanks


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

189 with 65 should be fast...a month "maybe"


----------



## gtr83 (Dec 14, 2015)

any electronic engineers getting their grants from July 2016?


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello everyone. I got positive assessment from EA today with 60 points and will submit EOI before next round. I am also an Electronics Engineer.


----------



## Dwarakesh (Apr 5, 2016)

gtr83 said:


> any electronic engineers getting their grants from July 2016?


Count me in the waiting list
__________________
=================
Electronics Engineer 
EOI Submitted: April 14th 2016 (Total: 60 Points)
Invitation Received: April 27th 2016
Visa Applied: June 7th 2016
First CO Contact: June 20th 2016 (GSM Adelide)
Responded to CO: June 26th 2016
Second CO Contact: June 27th 2016
Responded to CO: July 21st 2016
Grant: Waiting


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Can anyone tell me when will the next round of EOI invitations in the month of August??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

I already got visa 476 but to be safe side went for Skill assessment. I have bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering and Masters degree in Computer Science. I have no experience so decide to Assess my Electrical Engineering degree from Engineers Australia. Applied Fast track on 1st of August 2016 with CDR route and today got Positive Assessment with skill occupation assigned as Electronic Engineer. Though i was given choice either to be assessed as Electronic Engineer or Engineering Technologist.


----------



## JohnEE (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi guys, glad to see many Electronic engineers on this forum!

I have been thinking of starting to work towards getting a subclass 189 visa and moving to Australia but I am a bit apprehensive as I do not know much about the size or buoyancy of the EE job market in Oz. I am aware that the vast majority of users on this thread have not relocated yet but does anyone on here have any experience of searching for Electronics/Telecommunications related jobs on the ground in Oz? I am not experienced professional so if I were to make the move I would most likely be looking for graduate EE roles or junior R&D roles.


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Dwarakesh said:


> Hi Ashwin did you get the invite for 189?


Did u get ur invitation??

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

*Electronics Engineer Flagged Occupation*

Hi guys. I recently came across a list in which Electronics Engineer is said to be a flagged occupation and will be removed from SOL probably in July 2017. I have a question that if some one has got 55 points what are the chances for getting state nomination based on Electronics Engineer.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

What are the chances of 189 invitation for Electronics Engineer with 60 points?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Hello
I want to ask if anyone knows if electronics engineer or Engineering Technologist will be removed from the SOL next financial year.. Please can anyone predict from any information you have? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What are the chances of 189 invitation for Electronics Engineer with 60 points?


Have you been assessed by ea? 

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara00000 (Nov 26, 2016)

*Electronic Engineer prorata?*

Does anyone knows if electronics engineer is on pro rata list from 9th November?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

bilalab89 said:


> I already got visa 476 but to be safe side went for Skill assessment. I have bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering and Masters degree in Computer Science. I have no experience so decide to Assess my Electrical Engineering degree from Engineers Australia. Applied Fast track on 1st of August 2016 with CDR route and today got Positive Assessment with skill occupation assigned as Electronic Engineer. Though i was given choice either to be assessed as Electronic Engineer or Engineering Technologist.


Hi bilalb89...

I need help with Engineers Australia assessment process. Am in early stages, preparing for the assessment as Electronics Engineer. Can you help me by providing any sample documents for CDR? Career episode, summary statement and CPD samples? 

Also, did you get an invitation yet?

I see electronics engineer is flagged. Will it be removed next year? What does the flagged occupation mean in terms of applicants like us? 

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Help with the assessment and my case of education points*

Hi all,

I am so thankful to find this thread here for electronics engineers.

My case is as follows: 
bachelors in electronics and communications engineering from an Indian university, masters in electronics engineering with research thesis from a US university and 1 year work experience during masters program in a reputed US company. 

I went on to do a PhD in management from India.

Someone recently told me that I can get assessed as Electronics engineer and also claim points for PhD qualification in EOI and DIBP might reward me those.

I need help with Engineers Australia assessment process. Am in early stages of preparing the documents for assessment as Electronics Engineer. 

1) Can you please help me by providing any sample documents for CDR? Career episode, summary statement and CPD samples? This help will be much appreciated. 

2) Electronics engineer occupation is now flagged. Will it be removed next year? What does the flagged occupation mean in terms of applicants like us? 

3) I plan to submit EOI by February 2017. Will electronics engineer be pro-rata by then? I see that currently 444 invitations out of 1000 have been sent out.

Please help!!!!!
Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am so thankful to find this thread here for electronics engineers.
> 
> ...


1-Unfortunately you will have to search the web for CDR for EE...
2-No one knows the answer to this...Low probability but yes a possibility....Personally I dont think EE will be out of SOL..
3-No EE wont go pro rata by Feb 2017 for sure based on the current trend..


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mnmedipa said:


> 1-Unfortunately you will have to search the web for CDR for EE...
> 2-No one knows the answer to this...Low probability but yes a possibility....Personally I dont think EE will be out of SOL..
> 3-No EE wont go pro rata by Feb 2017 for sure based on the current trend..


Thank you so much for your response! This clears my doubts.

How was your assessment experience? Did you use fast track assessment? What documents did you submit to EA apart from career episodes, summary statement, CPD?

If you upload an original scan of degree or transcript, do I still need to get it notarized and scan it?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## mnmedipa (Sep 9, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thank you so much for your response! This clears my doubts.
> 
> How was your assessment experience? Did you use fast track assessment? What documents did you submit to EA apart from career episodes, summary statement, CPD?
> 
> ...


Assessment wasnt as easy as I thought it would be...
Yup fast track got reply in 15 days
Nothing other than basic as I didnt claim work experience
Notarization is not required for academic documents...


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

mnmedipa said:


> Assessment wasnt as easy as I thought it would be...
> Yup fast track got reply in 15 days
> Nothing other than basic as I didnt claim work experience
> Notarization is not required for academic documents...


Did you go for assessment at Engineers Australia? Why wasn't it easy as you mentioned? Did they make you submit any other documents apart from degree, transcript, 3 career episodes, CPD, summary statement and CV? Did they ask for further clarification on any on these documents?

I am also going for skill assessment for degree only, no work experience being assessed.

Just curious to know more from you about it. And will really appreciate your inputs.


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

hi, anyone here who got nsw nomination on 55 points adding 5 points from nsw? please reply if you know someone who did onshore application and received invitation.

regards


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
Does anyone has information about the new updates from DIBP.
Electronics engineer is now prorate but it says N/A?
What does that actually means?
Please advise on this.
I have applied EOI on 26/11 with 60 points?
What are the chances for invitation. Are 60 points enough to get invitation.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Please can someone help attend the enquiry above?


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone has information about the new updates from DIBP.
> Electronics engineer is now prorate but it says N/A?
> What does that actually means?
> ...


I applied with same date.


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Just reviving the thread here. How long would it usually take for an invitation to be accepted for people with 65 points as Electronics? I am set to apply before the last invitation round for December


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

verdikt said:


> Just reviving the thread here. How long would it usually take for an invitation to be accepted for people with 65 points as Electronics? I am set to apply before the last invitation round for December


What is your date of effect????


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

jdesai said:


> What is your date of effect????


There's been some bureaucratic mess-up going on with my Migration Skills but I should be able to claim all points for the EOI by day-after-tomorrow at least!


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Any Electronics Engineer with 60 points received invitation in today's round?

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdesai (Mar 17, 2015)

manc0108 said:


> Any Electronics Engineer with 60 points received invitation in today's round?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


What is your Date of Effect?????


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I am an electronics engineer with 60 points DOE 17th December


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a question... If I remove 190 from my EOI that also has 189, will it change the DOE of 189?


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello all... i have 65 points and i have applied for 189 under 233411. 
my DOE is 14/12/2016. I am waiting for the round to be held on 21st dec-2016.
anyone in the same boat as me , please respond ! 
thanks


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

EOI 19/12/2016 (TODAY)

189 60pts

Unfortunately caught with the pro-rata change.


Last selection was for 65points, for those who have applied prior to Dec 1st. 
I assume all of you with 65points will be invited in the 21st invitation round.


----------



## davidmendes94 (Dec 19, 2016)

What do you mean by date of effect ???


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

ok. thank you so much for this information. 
all the best to all of us !!!


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@fatalikos,
are you on immitracker ?


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

@kkchitnis

Yes, I am, under a different name though. I updated my EOI, so I guess it is 20/12/2016 or? 

Anyhow, with 60pts hope for NSW nomination (Only state that gives us nomination i think). 

EA evaluated me as Electronics Engineer, despite me being an Electrical Engineer in United States... I shouldn't be having this problem . 

I applied for 476 recent graduate visa, hope to insure myself with 5+ points with that one at least.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ fatalikos, 

i guess ur the only serbian on immitracker...i hav seen ur profile there...well , lets hope for the best brother !
its just a matter of time now.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Any invites yet?


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Even 65pts people got nothing? Where are you?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Even 65pts people got nothing? Where are you?


Chitnis got...65 points

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Any 60 pointers received invitation in this round?

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello friends, 
i got an invite for 189
my details are as follows
job code: 233411
age : 30 points
education : 15 points
PTE : 20 points.
effective EOI date : 14/12/16
invitation date : 20/12/16.
hope this information helps you people.
cheers !


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

hello, 
actually people with 65 points are getting invited and 60 pointers aren't.
i guess the minimum score has gone up to 65 for 233411.
but i am sure the 60 pointers will get invited soon.
hope this helps !


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Good news. Cut off points for Electronics Engineers moved to 60 with last EOI 07/07/2016

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> Good news. Cut off points for Electronics Engineers moved to 60 with last EOI 07/07/2016
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


Which is probably a typo error as 60points from 26/10 have already been invited

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

latest cut off for 233411 electronics engineer is 65.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> latest cut off for 233411 electronics engineer is 65.


Its 60 now.. All 65 have been invited

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@mctowel
thats great news then !!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @mctowel
> thats great news then !!


Yes it is.. Now hoping it moves fast to my turn

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ mctowel, 

all the best to you brother!! hope you get an invite in the next round.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like we are back to 65points


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ fatalikos, 

check out the link for 18th jan-2017 rounds.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx

the cut off is 60. 
there is a typo on their website which says 18th jan-2016.... but its actually 2017... and check out for electronics enginer, its *60 ( 28/10/2016 1.31 pm)*


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

This just made my day. Thanks for updating!


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@fatalikos, 

no worries !!


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

I didn't know how this works but I waited for like months to get an invitation and then I started doing PTE  I had 55 and I was expecting NSW to give me sponsorship and I will get PR but now I have 65 points, fingers crossed


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ fatalikos,
> 
> check out the link for 18th jan-2017 rounds.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have just submitted my EOI on the 1st of FEB for Electronics Engineer, and I was just looking to get a timeline of the process as I am doing it by myself. And the other reason is, I am applying for jobs that require PR and would like to if I can make the deadline.

My Profile:
EA Assessment Submitted : 23/1/17 for Electronics Engineer (FAST-TRACK)
EA Assessment Outcome: 1/2/17 (+VE) - 15 Points
PTE: L-88,W-88, S-90, L-90 - 20 Points
RMIT EDU: 5 Points
Age: 26 - 30 Points
EOI : 1/2/17
==============
Total : 70 points

Any information would be very helpful..
Thnaks


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@electrical manja.
You have a good score of 70. You should definitely get an invitation in the next round. The last round was held on 1st feb.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@manja.. 
In fact, if you had submitted your EOI a day prior. You would have got an invitation in the 1st feb rounds.
And for 233411, the cut off had gone upto 65, which has now come down to 60. But since your score is 70, you will move ahead of everyone Even if they have applied much before u !! So all the best brother !!


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @manja..
> In fact, if you had submitted your EOI a day prior. You would have got an invitation in the 1st feb rounds.
> And for 233411, the cut off had gone upto 65, which has now come down to 60. But since your score is 70, you will move ahead of everyone Even if they have applied much before u !! So all the best brother !!


Thanks @kkchitnis..
I wanted to submit it before 1st but i hadn't received my EA approval, so I held back. In hindsight I probably should have.. Anyways, I ll wait.. 

And how long do you think the processing times are? I have done my medicals, Indian and Aus police checks..


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@manja,
Better late than never !! Besides, all your stuff is already ready.. like pcc.. medicals.. etc...so d day u get an invitation, pay and front load d documents on the same day itself !! 
Processing time cannot be assured. But i assume you are in Australia as we speak, so good Chance of getting the grant sooner !!


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ manja, 

kindly check your inbox.


----------



## knell (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone has any idea what is the last cut off point for 233411 in Feb 1 round? Anyone lodged EOI in late December got invitation??


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ knell
check out this link. this has the latest cut off for every rounds( its the official website)

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

hope this info helps you !


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

*NSW invitation*

Any Electronics engineer who received a NSW invite with 55 + 5 , proficient english???


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ bilal, 

you will never get an invite for 189 nor 190 with 55 +5..
even i had the same score and wasted 7 months. I gave PTE, got 20 points and increased my total to 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. I got an invite for 189.
hope this information helps.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

knell said:


> Anyone has any idea what is the last cut off point for 233411 in Feb 1 round? Anyone lodged EOI in late December got invitation??


November 3

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ bilal,
> 
> you will never get an invite for 189 nor 190 with 55 +5..
> even i had the same score and wasted 7 months. I gave PTE, got 20 points and increased my total to 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190. I got an invite for 189.
> hope this information helps.



Thanks for the reply. Yup it seems quite obvious that getting an invite on 55 aint gona happen. Luckily i am in Australia on 476 and doing job as an electronic test engineer. But i can claim extra 5 point for Australian experience in NOV. I will try to give PTE once more but i don't understand if no electronics engineer is getting an invite on 55 and they increase their score to 60 and gets 189 invite, then why the hell NSW has listed this occupation on priority list.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@bilal, 
its on the SOL list because tere is a requirement for the same, according to industry demands. I guess we shud not get in those details !! as it would be a waste of time discussing about it.
and FYI, the minimum points requirements to apply for PR is 60 points. So if you have minimum 60, you can apply for 189 and 60+5 for 190.
just a suggestion: dont be bothered about why its on the list and why its not...our job is to increase our points as much as we can !!

all the best !!


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @bilal,
> its on the SOL list because tere is a requirement for the same, according to industry demands. I guess we shud not get in those details !! as it would be a waste of time discussing about it.
> and FYI, the minimum points requirements to apply for PR is 60 points. So if you have minimum 60, you can apply for 189 and 60+5 for 190.
> just a suggestion: dont be bothered about why its on the list and why its not...our job is to increase our points as much as we can !!
> ...


I know brother you are right. Well its just a bit harsh though coz in the end i think state nomination is mostly for 55 pointers coz more then 70% of the occupations require 60 points to get 189 and with state nom 55 pointers can get 60. Anyhow tough luck, no matter what we say in the end points needs to be increased on our end to get an invitation.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@bilal, 
state nomination is a facility given by australia so we can work in the nominated area, its not for increasing our marks for 55 to 60 !!!

and as i informed you, for PR, be it 189 or 190, we have to get min 60 to make our case strong ! below 60, its virtually impossible( in my opinion , i might be incorrect )


----------



## Ejzkhan (Feb 5, 2017)

Any idea when i will get ITA.

Sc189 DOE 02/12/2016 with 60 points
SOL 233411


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yup it seems quite obvious that getting an invite on 55 aint gona happen. Luckily i am in Australia on 476 and doing job as an electronic test engineer. But i can claim extra 5 point for Australian experience in NOV. I will try to give PTE once more but i don't understand if no electronics engineer is getting an invite on 55 and they increase their score to 60 and gets 189 invite, then why the hell NSW has listed this occupation on priority list.


Sir can you inbox me please i need your help.
Thanx


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ areeb, 

i do not mean to discourage you, but let me assure you that unless you do not get minimum band 7 in IELTS or 65 and above in PTE, you wont australian PR. thats the min requirement. I have heard about people getting PR even when they have got less than minimum marks in IELTS and PTE.... but i havent come across..... so i strongly suggest you to get the min score. i assure you , if u get min 10 points for ENGLISH, you will get invite for 233411 in the next round as your total will go upto 65/... currently , the cut off for 233411 is 60, so high chance of you getting invite !!!

all the best ..
hope this will help you.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Sir thanx alot for advice and giving me valuable suggestion.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ areeb, 
no worries !
all d best


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear members,

Out of 1000 for 2016-2017 invitations 734 already given to electronic engineers. Less then 300 left and we still have 3 months till year end. (June 2017).

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Gloomy days with 266 spots left.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

To all those Electronics Engineers who have 55 points and looking for 5 points from state. Their is a really bad news that no one is getting invitation unless points are increased. Their are people waiting for almost a year to get an invite for 190 on 55 points.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Chances of invite with 70 points?!*



bilalab89 said:


> To all those Electronics Engineers who have 55 points and looking for 5 points from state. Their is a really bad news that no one is getting invitation unless points are increased. Their are people waiting for almost a year to get an invite for 190 on 55 points.


Hey bilalab89,

What are the chances with 70 points for 189 visa? And for 190 visa for NSW?

Do you have any experience with CDR process with Engineers Australia? I need some help. 

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

Experts! what are the chances of invitation on march15 with 60 points EOI-DOE: 2nd Dec 2016..thnx


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Experts! what are the chances of invitation on march15 with 60 points EOI-DOE: 2nd Dec 2016..thnx


Not an expert here, but unofficially from Mar1, date was 18.11, so I would say better chances next round


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

fatalikos said:


> Not an expert here, but unofficially from Mar1, date was 18.11, so I would say better chances next round


Thanks buddy..wish you the same!


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> Not an expert here, but unofficially from Mar1, date was 18.11, so I would say better chances next round


Hello buddy, howz your end. Have you gotten any news, info or article concerning new Sol and electronics engineers?

How about your plan on increasing your points, have you been making moves on it?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

controlengineer said:


> Experts! what are the chances of invitation on march15 with 60 points EOI-DOE: 2nd Dec 2016..thnx


Last round moved 11days(unofficially) Be sure to get an invite in latest, end of March

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Last round moved 11days(unofficially) Be sure to get an invite in latest, end of March


I am close to getting 476 visa (just waiting on FBI check), and with that I hope to secure PR in the long term. 

Seeing as we could get invited in 4-5 rounds, I estimate, it could be unnecessary, but it is my backup in any regard. 
If the spots are full, the remaining 200ish allocated without me, and the cap increases from July, I would hope my age will be sufficient with +5 in August, and if not, I will resort to certifying myself as a translator for another +5. Finally, with 1 year of employment in Australia I would get another +5.


----------



## arnavhooda04 (Dec 21, 2016)

Any Electronics engineer who received a NSW invite with 55 + 5 , ???
EOI submitted- 23.01.2017


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> I am close to getting 476 visa (just waiting on FBI check), and with that I hope to secure PR in the long term.
> 
> Seeing as we could get invited in 4-5 rounds, I estimate, it could be unnecessary, but it is my backup in any regard.
> If the spots are full, the remaining 200ish allocated without me, and the cap increases from July, I would hope my age will be sufficient with +5 in August, and if not, I will resort to certifying myself as a translator for another +5. Finally, with 1 year of employment in Australia I would get another +5.


Love this spirit.. i really do
The analysis you did to predict 4-5 rounds, how many days do you estimate the cutoff to move at each round? I m having this feeling that last round had double the usual no of invites, but not too sure. 
You re in good position with 476 nonetheless,, at least you ll have a good survey of the country before getting the PR

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Love this spirit.. i really do
> The analysis you did to predict 4-5 rounds, how many days do you estimate the cutoff to move at each round? I m having this feeling that last round had double the usual no of invites, but not too sure ......


Things are dynamic at the moment, so it's hard to put a finger on it. I estimate 7days pesimistically 
Just the average of last few


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

1st March results are out. The round moved 14 days ahead with double the number of invites (58 instead of 29).


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> 1st March results are out. The round moved 14 days ahead with double the number of invites (58 instead of 29).


What does that mean? Meaning no second round in March?


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> What does that mean? Meaning no second round in March?


I'm not too sure. I'm hoping to get someone's opinion on this over here.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> I'm not too sure. I'm hoping to get someone's opinion on this over here.


I am sincerely hoping to get my assessment soon. Their website says its taking 26 working days now in fast track.

Does anybody know of the number of days they are taking these days? Please help and give me some hope!


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> I am sincerely hoping to get my assessment soon. Their website says its taking 26 working days now in fast track.
> 
> Does anybody know of the number of days they are taking these days? Please help and give me some hope!


It varies from case to case. I submitted mine on October 28, 2016, and got a positive assessment on November 17, 2016, through Washington Accord Pathway Fast Tracked. I would check the status of my application quite frequently, and the majority of the time went on being "Queued for Assesment". Right after it was assigned to an someone, I got the result within a day or two.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

That's before the annual holidays in Australia. That's their normal processing time in fast-track. That's not the case anymore.

Dear all - 

Did anyone anyone receive their positive assessment after January when Engineers Australia came back from the holidays? Does 26 working days actually means 26 working days (more than a month including weekends)?
Please let me know.


----------



## bilalab89 (May 4, 2016)

Hi Guys. Any updates for 55 pointers for NSW. i have seen previous post where people are waiting for more then a year for NSW invitation. will their be any other state which will include electronics engineer in their skill list? or are we only left with NSW and WA. is their any other ways to get sponsorship if living in Australia?


----------



## mianjahangir (Dec 2, 2016)

bilalab89 said:


> Hi Guys. Any updates for 55 pointers for NSW. i have seen previous post where people are waiting for more then a year for NSW invitation. will their be any other state which will include electronics engineer in their skill list? or are we only left with NSW and WA. is their any other ways to get sponsorship if living in Australia?


try to improve your english, i waited for a year and now i had to improve english, so there is no need to wait for this as it is near impossible.

regards


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum and applying for 189 visa for Electronics Engineer(233411) with the following details:

1. Age # 30
2. Experience # 10
3. Education #15
4. IELTS # 10
*Total # 65 points*
6. EOI filed on 13-03-17

Can anyone please suggest how much time would it take to get an invitation for filing for the visa.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and applying for 189 visa for Electronics Engineer(233411) with the following details:
> 
> ...


You can get it by the next invitation round (tomorrow).


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

himanshu469 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and applying for 189 visa for Electronics Engineer(233411) with the following details:
> 
> ...


Were you invited bro?... Please update

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## himanshu469 (Mar 14, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Were you invited bro?... Please update
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...



Hi Friends,

Yes I was lucky to get it. I received the invitation on 15th March  

Thank you for your support.


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

mianjahangir said:


> hi, anyone here who got nsw nomination on 55 points adding 5 points from nsw? please reply if you know someone who did onshore application and received invitation.
> 
> regards


I am also waiting for invitation from NSW.
My points are 55 + 5 (SS)=60.

ANZCO Code: 233411
EOI submitted: 11th Feb, 2017

Let me update if any electronics engineer receive invitation from NSW for 190.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi ..anyone knows how many invitation rounds are left for our trade in the current year

and

How many invitations have been given on march 15th round ???


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..anyone knows how many invitation rounds are left for our trade in the current year
> 
> and
> 
> How many invitations have been given on march 15th round ???


We can't accurately predict the first one. Here is a Google Doc sheet that puts out information for pro-rate occupations in a very easy to read and analyse manner.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=776934942

We can only answer your second question once Skillselect releases the info. No one can know for sure before that. However, by looking at trends it should be either 29 or 58 invites.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

233311 said:


> We can't accurately predict the first one. Here is a Google Doc sheet that puts out information for pro-rate occupations in a very easy to read and analyse manner.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=776934942
> 
> We can only answer your second question once Skillselect releases the info. No one can know for sure before that. However, by looking at trends it should be either 29 or 58 invites.


Thanks for the reply. 

As ours is a pro-rata occupation, is there any chance that they will be distributed till the end of june or it may end earlier too ???


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> As ours is a pro-rata occupation, is there any chance that they will be distributed till the end of june or it may end earlier too ???


It's really hard to say what DIBP would do. I'm fairly new to this so I'm not even sure.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

233311 said:


> It's really hard to say what DIBP would do. I'm fairly new to this so I'm not even sure.


That's okay.. Hopefully you get what you want in the next invitation round...All the best


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello friends, I really appreciate few suggestions.

Just got my PTE result and really excited to apply my first EOI tomorrow. So what are the chances of getting invitation in this month or the next. thanks
Please let me know guys. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EA Positive Assessment : 233411 Electronics Engineer
Age 29 years: 30 points
Bachelors in ECE : 15 points
Masters in Australia : 5 points
PTE (L 77 W 77 R 68 SP 74): 10 points
Total : 60 points
190 (60+5) EOI : xxxx
189 (60 points) EOI : xxxx


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey All,

I am trying to submit the EOI for Electronics Engineering. I am currently doing my PhD and it's not yet completed yet. 

1. Should I enter this (uncompleted studies) information in the qualification or not? because when I am entering this information it is saying you are claiming points for your Doctoral qualification (which I have not completed yet ) I have got EA assement from EA on 3 November 2015 in which they stated that my 

Highest Relevant Qualification
Your qualification obtained from the below institution has been assessed as comparable to the listed Australian Qualification Framework (AQF) level for the purposes of awarding points under the General
Skilled Migration points test: 

Institution Completed / Awarded Date AQF Level
----- Institute Awarded July 2014 Masters Degree


2. What is the different between subclass 489 or 190 ? should I apply for both or not? Does this electronics engineering applicable to any 489 visa ? 
3. in the state check box should I select ANY option? as far as my knowledge this electronics engineering is in South Australia and NSW? 



Yours

----------------------------------------------------
EA positive Assessment: 233411 Electronics Engineer (3 November 2015)
Age 31 years: 30 Points
Bachelor and Masters in ECE: 15 Points
IELTS (4 March 2017): W 8 L 8 R 9 S 7 : 10 Points
Total: 55 Points
190(55+5) = 60 points
189 (?) = ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hello friends, I really appreciate few suggestions.
> 
> Just got my PTE result and really excited to apply my first EOI tomorrow. So what are the chances of getting invitation in this month or the next. thanks
> Please let me know guys.
> ...


I ll be honest with you bro. Try the PTE again... Currently, the years quota is almost exhausted, and it might not last past next 2 rounds, so you might not get a chance till the new year quota in July.

The positive and important aspect is that if you score 79+ in PTE, gives 20points, taking your total to 65. Currently, 60 points backlogged at December are still getting invited meaning, if you get into the queue, maybe the year's ceiling is exhausted, you become one of the first few 65 points for the queue for the first round in July. 
So in essense, take your time, nail the PTE and join the queue at top position.

190 is almost nearly impossible, unless a miracle. I ve been waiting since December, and I have not gotten 190. So your chances there are quite low.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

liaquat said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am trying to submit the EOI for Electronics Engineering. I am currently doing my PhD and it's not yet completed yet.
> 
> ...


I ll be honest with you bro. Try the english test again. You are close in ielts, so you can give it another shot, or try pte, since your english is good from your ielts.

Currently, the year's ceiling is almost exhausted, and it might not last past the next 2 rounds, so you might not get a chance till the new year quota in July.

The positive and important aspect is that if you score 79+ in PTE, or 8round in IELTS, gives 20points, taking your total to 65. Currently, 60 points backlogged at December are still getting invited meaning, if you get into the queue, maybe the year's ceiling is exhausted, you become one of the first few 65 points for the queue for the first round in July. 
So in essense, take your time, nail the PTE or retry IELTS and join the queue at top position.

190 is almost nearly impossible, unless a miracle. I ve been waiting since December, and I have not gotten 190. So your chances there are quite low.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> Hi ..anyone knows how many invitation rounds are left for our trade in the current year
> 
> and
> 
> How many invitations have been given on march 15th round ???


If 58(double no of invites) were invited in the last round, there will be remaining (58*2)+5 more slots... Totalling 121... That is 2 more double rounds plus 5 spaces.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> We can't accurately predict the first one. Here is a Google Doc sheet that puts out information for pro-rate occupations in a very easy to read and analyse manner.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...OgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=776934942
> 
> We can only answer your second question once Skillselect releases the info. No one can know for sure before that. However, by looking at trends it should be either 29 or 58 invites.


It looks like it is 58, given that I ve confirmed that a 2nd DEC EOI was invited. Meaning it moved from 21st Nov to Dec 2, and thats if its not officially at a later date. Typically, 4-5 days movement means 29invites while 11-15 days is 58invites

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> We can't a. No one can know for sure before that. However, by looking at trends it should be either 29 or 58 invites.


Hi, whats your points and EOI date?


__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

mctowel said:


> I ll be honest with you bro. Try the english test again. You are close in ielts, so you can give it another shot, or try pte, since your english is good from your ielts.
> 
> Currently, the year's ceiling is almost exhausted, and it might not last past the next 2 rounds, so you might not get a chance till the new year quota in July.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information. I am currently studying at University outside Australia. So I am not thinking about getting the invitation sooner but I am concerned about that Electronics Engineering might be taken out from the SOL list next year. if it possible that I apply for EOI and I can get in pool and get invitation next year ??

Or If I give the IELTS exam again and can apply for invitation again I am not thinking of giving IELTS next year.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

liaquat said:


> Thanks for your information. I am currently studying at University outside Australia. So I am not thinking about getting the invitation sooner but I am concerned about that Electronics Engineering might be taken out from the SOL list next year. if it possible that I apply for EOI and I can get in pool and get invitation next year ??
> 
> Or If I give the IELTS exam again and can apply for invitation again I am not thinking of giving IELTS next year.


There are good chances it will remain in the sol, but no guarantees. Best thing to do is to increase english scores between now and June to guarantee your early invitation in the next program year(if , hopefully electronics remains)

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

mctowel said:


> There are good chances it will remain in the sol, but no guarantees. Best thing to do is to increase english scores between now and June to guarantee your early invitation in the next program year(if , hopefully electronics remains)
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


which visa type you have submitted EOI ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

liaquat said:


> which visa type you have submitted EOI ?


Both 189 and 190

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hi, whats your points and EOI date?


60 Points, 9th Dec. I think we have spoken on Immitracker


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> 60 Points, 9th Dec. I think we have spoken on Immitracker


Oh... Cool... Expect your invite next round then... The wait is over....Btw, your name code isn't for electronics... Its 233411. Or what was the idea?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Oh... Cool... Expect your invite next round then... The wait is over....Btw, your name code isn't for electronics... Its 233411. Or what was the idea?


Haha, well when I had joined this forum, I hadn't yet received my assessment from EA. Even though my degree is BSc. in Electrical Engineering from a University in America, EA assessed me as an Electronics Engineer, probably because I took the computer systems track instead of the pure electrical engineering track.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> Haha, well when I had joined this forum, I hadn't yet received my assessment from EA. Even though my degree is BSc. in Electrical Engineering from a University in America, EA assessed me as an Electronics Engineer, probably because I took the computer systems track instead of the pure electrical engineering track.


Cool... Nice one... All the best in your application

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*Chances of invite*

Hi all,

I am wondering about my chances to get invitation in 189, 190 NSW, 190 Victoria:

Job code: Electronics Engineer
Age: 30 points (till 10 July 2017)
English: 20 points
Education: 20 points

Chances for invitation for EOI 189, 190 NSW, 190 Victoria?

Please help!


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering about my chances to get an invitation in 189, 190 NSW, 190 Victoria:
> 
> ...


For 189: It really depends on how fast you can get your EA outcome. The number of invites sent for the fiscal year 2016/17 is approaching the occupation ceiling and it might be filled up by the end of April. If you get a positive outcome before April 12 and apply for 189, you should be able to get an invite on the 12th of April (Based on a total of 70 points as you indicated).

I'm not very sure about invites for 190 visas but from what I've read there is a big backlog with NSW visas and people are not really getting invited. Victoria needs 2 years of work experience, do you have any work experience? Have you already taken an English test?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am wondering about my chances to get invitation in 189, 190 NSW, 190 Victoria:
> 
> ...


You will get 189 easily 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> For 189: It really depends on how fast you can get your EA outcome. The number of invites sent for the fiscal year 2016/17 is approaching and it might be filled up by the end of April. If you do get a positive outcome before April 12 and apply for 189, you should be able to get an invite on the 12th of April (Based on a total of 70 points as your indicated).
> 
> I'm not very sure about invites for 190 visas but from what I've read there is a big backlog with NSW visas and people are not really getting invited. Victoria needs 2 years of work experience, do you have any work experience?


I will not get EA assessment by April 12 although I can only hope for a miracle. But EA said I might get it by April 26 round. Not sure though.

Around 121 electronics engineer invitations are left. All 121 will be sent in April rounds? I doubt it but your opinion?

Do I have any chances to get an invite in May first round if invitations are left with 70 points? 

What about next year if they run out of invitations in April itself? Electronics engineer is flagged, so what are the chances that it will remain on SOL in 2017-18 year?

I do not have work experience  so no 190 Victoria invite? Chances for 190 NSW stream 2 invite with 70 points?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> You will get 189 easily
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Hi! Thanks. Do you think I will get the invite in May if any invites are left? 

What about your assessment? Did you get it? Heard anything?

I am waiting for my assessment to come in April end or May.


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> I will not get EA assessment by April 12 although I can only hope for a miracle. But EA said I might get it by April 26 round. Not sure though.
> 
> Around 121 electronics engineer invitations are left. All 121 will be sent in April rounds? I doubt it but your opinion?
> 
> ...


121 invites remained after the March 15 invitation round. DIBP had an invitation round on the 29th of March. Assuming they gave out 29 invites that round (it's been 29 of 58 invites since pro-rata began), there will be only 92 invites remaining for the rest of the fiscal year. You have to hope that DIBP gives out 29 invites for the remaining invitation rounds and then there will be a chance that invites remain until may. If they are giving out 29 invites, it will last 3-4 more rounds. If they are giving out 58 invites then it will just last 1-2 rounds. 

If they run out of invites, you will have to wait until the next fiscal year. Yes, 233411 is flagged, but my gut feeling says that it will stay on. But no one really knows what DIBP will do until they actually announce it. It's hard to predict this one.

I'm sure you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship without work experience because being in Victoria, I tried to do that, but couldn't for the very same reason. I'm really not sure about NSW. I haven't looked up much about it because moving to NSW isn't an option for me right now.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> 121 invites remained after the March 15 invitation round. DIBP had an invitation round on the 29th of March. Assuming they gave out 29 invites that round (it's been 29 of 58 invites since pro-rata began), there will be only 92 invites remaining for the rest of the fiscal year. You have to hope that DIBP gives out 29 invites for the remaining invitation rounds and then there will be a chance that invites remain until may. If they are giving out 29 invites, it will last 3-4 more rounds. If they are giving out 58 invites then it will just last 1-2 rounds.
> 
> If they run out of invites, you will have to wait until the next fiscal year. Yes, 233411 is flagged, but my gut feeling says that it will stay on. But no one really knows what DIBP will do until they actually announce it. It's hard to predict this one.
> 
> I'm sure you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship without work experience because being in Victoria, I tried to do that, but couldn't for the very same reason. I'm really not sure about NSW. I haven't looked up much about it because moving to NSW isn't an option for me right now.


Thanks so much for providing me this info. This is really helpful. Well, I cannot do much but to wait and see what happens. I have prepared all other documents including PCC, but I am waiting for my assessment to come through.

So if there is any invitation left, can I hope for an invitation in 189 this year with my points? I do not think I can get higher than 70 but I might be able to add partner skills if needed. Do I need to get higher points?

What about NSW stream 2? High points get invited by NSW in their stream 2. I am wondering if that might be an option.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

233311 said:


> 121 invites remained after the March 15 invitation round. DIBP had an invitation round on the 29th of March. Assuming they gave out 29 invites that round (it's been 29 of 58 invites since pro-rata began), there will be only 92 invites remaining for the rest of the fiscal year. You have to hope that DIBP gives out 29 invites for the remaining invitation rounds and then there will be a chance that invites remain until may. If they are giving out 29 invites, it will last 3-4 more rounds. If they are giving out 58 invites then it will just last 1-2 rounds.
> 
> If they run out of invites, you will have to wait until the next fiscal year. Yes, 233411 is flagged, but my gut feeling says that it will stay on. But no one really knows what DIBP will do until they actually announce it. It's hard to predict this one.
> 
> I'm sure you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship without work experience because being in Victoria, I tried to do that, but couldn't for the very same reason. I'm really not sure about NSW. I haven't looked up much about it because moving to NSW isn't an option for me right now.


I think March 29 round is cancelled. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

kinnu369 said:


> I think March 29 round is cancelled.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I got my invite on the 29th of March lol. I had 60 points EOI date 9th Dec.layball:


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> I got my invite on the 29th of March lol. I had 60 points EOI date 9th Dec.layball:


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Hi! Thanks. Do you think I will get the invite in May if any invites are left?
> 
> What about your assessment? Did you get it? Heard anything?
> 
> I am waiting for my assessment to come in April end or May.


My assessment is in progress.. Waiting 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much for providing me this info. This is really helpful. Well, I cannot do much but to wait and see what happens. I have prepared all other documents including PCC, but I am waiting for my assessment to come through.
> 
> So if there is any invitation left, can I hope for an invitation in 189 this year with my points? I do not think I can get higher than 70 but I might be able to add partner skills if needed. Do I need to get higher points?


70 Points are good to get an invite for 233411 in the immediate next invitation round. Currently, 60 pointers are getting invited too. So you don't need to worry about increasing your points. You just have to hope the EA gives your outcome at the soonest.

Is your application Fast Tracked? Are you doing your assessment through a pathway or by the CDR method?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

233311 said:


> 70 Points are good to get an invite for 233411 in the immediate next invitation round. Currently, 60 pointers are getting invited too. So you don't need to worry about increasing your points. You just have to hope the EA gives your outcome at the soonest.
> 
> Is your application Fast Tracked? Are you doing your assessment through a pathway or by the CDR method?


CDR  .. but it is fast tracked.... spoke to EA and they said I might get the outcome in April end. But according to my calculations of 26 working days (fast tracking processing time currently), I think I might get it in May.

So if any invitation is left by May, I can only hope to get an invitation.


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Waiting for 190 invitation from NSW for Electronics Engineer 233411*

Hi Guys !

I have loaded my EOI on 11th Feb,2017.

Can anyone help me to update about approximate how much time it will take to get invitation from NSW for Electronics Engineer with 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 points in 190 application.

Age: 24 years(25 points)
Education: 15 points
Experience: 5 points
PTE: 65 each (10 points)

NSW State Sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 points

If any one can update then please share.

It seems difficult get invitation from NSW for this points score.

Thanks,
Aakash


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

akupatel619 said:


> Hi Guys !
> 
> I have loaded my EOI on 11th Feb,2017.
> 
> ...


Try to raise your points. 60 pointers aren't getting invited for 233411. Chances for an 189 invite this fiscal year looks very slim too. Hopefully, by the start of next fiscal year, you can claim 5 more points for age and retake the English exam (preferably PTE) and claim an additional 10 points.


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

233311 said:


> Try to raise your points. 60 pointers aren't getting invited for 233411. Chances for an 189 invite this fiscal year looks very slim too. Hopefully, by the start of next fiscal year, you can claim 5 more points for age and retake the English exam (preferably PTE) and claim an additional 10 points.


Thanks for your reply.

I agree with your view,

I have taken the PTE exam date on 4th April, Tuesday. Let's see time if I can crack it for 79 in each.

Aakash


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

akupatel619 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I agree with your view,
> 
> ...


Wish you all the best. Remember that each of the question types has a strategy to use and it's not that hard to crack it.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

akupatel619 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I agree with your view,
> 
> ...


Hi Aakash,

Can you please tell me whether the level of PTE acutal exam is equivalent to Kenny N? 

Regards
Hardi


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

233311 said:


> Wish you all the best. Remember that each of the question types has a strategy to use and it's not that hard to crack it.


Hi 233311,

It very hard to find an electrical engineer in this forum? Are you looking for NWS? 
Can you please tell me whether you have applied for it

Regards
Hardi


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

233311 said:


> Wish you all the best. Remember that each of the question types has a strategy to use and it's not that hard to crack it.


Thanks !

I will update when I got the results.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> 121 invites remained after the March 15 invitation round. DIBP had an invitation round on the 29th of March. Assuming they gave out 29 invites that round (it's been 29 of 58 invites since pro-rata began), there will be only 92 invites remaining for the rest of the fiscal year. You have to hope that DIBP gives out 29 invites for the remaining invitation rounds and then there will be a chance that invites remain until may. If they are giving out 29 invites, it will last 3-4 more rounds. If they are giving out 58 invites then it will just last 1-2 rounds.
> 
> If they run out of invites, you will have to wait until the next fiscal year. Yes, 233411 is flagged, but my gut feeling says that it will stay on. But no one really knows what DIBP will do until they actually announce it. It's hard to predict this one.
> 
> I'm sure you can't apply for Victoria sponsorship without work experience because being in Victoria, I tried to do that, but couldn't for the very same reason. I'm really not sure about NSW. I haven't looked up much about it because moving to NSW isn't an option for me right now.


Hi bruv
Want to know why you said moving to NSW isnt an option. Does it have anything to do with jobs as an elect engineer?


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Hi bruv
> Want to know why you said moving to NSW isnt an option. Does it have anything to do with jobs as an elect engineer?


No Bro. It's because I'm actually currently enrolled at the University of Melbourne for a Marter's program and I'd like to finish it before I can move anywhere. I'm in my second semester out of four.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> No Bro. It's because I'm actually currently enrolled at the University of Melbourne for a Marter's program and I'd like to finish it before I can move anywhere. I'm in my second semester out of four.


Ok... Cool
All the best


----------



## ankushcool (Oct 14, 2015)

Are there chances to remove Mechanical engineering from SOL list from 1 July?? 

Sent from my vivo V3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Ok... Cool
> All the best


Thank you.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

233311 said:


> I got my invite on the 29th of March lol. I had 60 points EOI date 9th Dec.layball:


Dear please share your points break up.


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear please share your points break up.


Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20
Total: 60


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

hi all,

I am working on getting started to apply for the assessment to gain spouse point. I was in Electronics engineering in uni in India before my MBA. I had 5-6 yrs working experiences as E. Engineer so I think I could be fine to apply for this occupation assessment? My current work after MBA are more into IT consulting. Will anyone here be able to advise?

thanks much


----------



## liaquat (Mar 5, 2017)

233311 said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> English: 20
> Total: 60


So I should have some hope that I will get invite with 60 points in 189 or 65 points in 190. 

What do you say ?

I have applied on 21 March 2017.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much for providing me this info. This is really helpful. Well, I cannot do much but to wait and see what happens. I have prepared all other documents including PCC, but I am waiting for my assessment to come through.
> 
> So if there is any invitation left, can I hope for an invitation in 189 this year with my points? I do not think I can get higher than 70 but I might be able to add partner skills if needed. Do I need to get higher points?
> 
> What about NSW stream 2? High points get invited by NSW in their stream 2. I am wondering if that might be an option.


Hi , will you mind to share if you also go for CDR path? Assume graduates from Uni in India could only go CDR path?

Thanks for your info in advance,


----------



## ppuu (Apr 10, 2015)

233311 said:


> Haha, well when I had joined this forum, I hadn't yet received my assessment from EA. Even though my degree is BSc. in Electrical Engineering from a University in America, EA assessed me as an Electronics Engineer, probably because I took the computer systems track instead of the pure electrical engineering track.




Hi, 
would you please advise if I shall apply for Professional Engineer or Electronics Engineer since I am in IT consulting firms after my BA in Electrical Engineering in India and MBA ? ( my case was doing E. Engineering jobs before MBA )

Do I need to get reference letters from the time I worked in E. Engineering field? That was at least 10 years ago....

thanks for your advice. I need those info so to gain spouse point.

cheers


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

liaquat said:


> So I should have some hope that I will get invite with 60 points in 189 or 65 points in 190.
> 
> What do you say ?
> 
> ...


With 60 points, your chances for an invitation for SC189 are close to impossible for this fiscal year as I'm pretty sure the occupation ceiling will reach before the pro-rata invite date reaches March 21. It's currently somewhere in mid-December 2016. However, if you are willing to wait until the next fiscal year (July 2017), you should get an invite, provided 233411 remains on the SOL. If you can up your points for SC 189 to 65 ASAP, you have a chance of getting invited this fiscal year.

I'm not very sure about SC 190, but from what I've read, the people who have applied for SC 190 NSW aren't getting invites, even though they have their EOI on the system for a long time.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ppuu said:


> Hi , will you mind to share if you also go for CDR path? Assume graduates from Uni in India could only go CDR path?
> 
> Thanks for your info in advance,


When did you graduate and which University did you graduate from?

Selected schools in India are under accord. You may want to check for your own university.

I applied through CDR path since my university in India and US did not come under the accord. But that is not the case for all graduates from India or US.


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

233311 said:


> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> English: 20
> Total: 60


Cool man Congratulations!!!!!!

So it means you are awarded 5 NSW SS? It bring hope to guy like me that at 55 points I still have a chance to get an invite. However, I have an electrical background.

Regards
Hardi


----------



## akupatel619 (Feb 16, 2017)

*PTE results*



hardi said:


> Hi Aakash,
> 
> Can you please tell me whether the level of PTE acutal exam is equivalent to Kenny N?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got my PTE results.
S-78
W-68
R-63
L-72

Now, I have planned to take some time for preparation & give again after 20-25 days.

Level of kenny N is OK if you are targeting 65 in each.
If you are looking for 79 each then it might be not sufficient to go with it.

Aakash


----------



## abhiram619 (Apr 14, 2017)

hi anyone who applied for eoi in march with 60 points waiting for invite 233411 my visa is expiring in may what are ur suggested options please help guys.


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

This thread has been dead for awhile now. So I just wanted to summarize some of the latest changes related to electronics engineering (ANZSCO code: 233411) and a get a feel for the next year:

1. Occupation ceiling is full for 2016-2017 year. Next year starts 1st July
2. Electronics Engineering has been removed from the combines skills list, so its not eligible for state nominated visa anymore (SC190)
3. electronics Engineering is already part of the flagged list of skills, so there is a chance that it gets removed for the year 2017-2018 starting in July.

With all these changes, are you guys optimistic about July1st? If it remains in the MLTSSL, what could be the potential cuttoff point for getting an invite?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

sanvnky said:


> This thread has been dead for awhile now. So I just wanted to summarize some of the latest changes related to electronics engineering (ANZSCO code: 233411) and a get a feel for the next year:
> 
> 1. Occupation ceiling is full for 2016-2017 year. Next year starts 1st July
> 2. Electronics Engineering has been removed from the combines skills list, so its not eligible for state nominated visa anymore (SC190)
> ...


Dear can you please send link of flag list occupations.
Well i think that electronics will not going to remove, if they really want to do it then first it is turn if Accountant, Telecom engineers and others.
Please send link which you were saying about flag list occupations.
I think 189 will be only criteria for invitation.


----------



## Cairnz (May 17, 2017)

Hi All,
EOI applied on 16/05/2017
Electronics Engineer: 233411
Subclass 189
Total points:60
I will loose points for age after 16June 2017

Kindly advice my chances for invitation before 16 june.


----------



## sanvnky (Apr 18, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear can you please send link of flag list occupations.
> Well i think that electronics will not going to remove, if they really want to do it then first it is turn if Accountant, Telecom engineers and others.
> Please send link which you were saying about flag list occupations.
> I think 189 will be only criteria for invitation.


Here is the list of flagged occupations for the 2016-2017 year:
https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

sanvnky said:


> Here is the list of flagged occupations for the 2016-2017 year:
> https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


Bro this list has mechanical, aeronautical, civil engineering also plus engineering technologist. I dont think that they will exclude these occupations.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Guys I got a positive skill assessment and I've submitted my EOI last week. However, I am very much worried about this whole SOL revision.

What you guys think would happen? Will they keep the currently reviewed MLTSOL or will they change it again? 

I've got 70 marks and now I 'm having this gloomy feeling that it will all end up in a disaster.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@promises. 
If you have 70 points... You need not worry.. you will get an invitation in the next round or upcoming round. ... Just get to know what the cut off is for your job code.
233411 is still safe.
All d best.
Hope this helps..


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

This year occupation ceiling is reached, that's the issue. They have removed Electronics Engineer from STSOL already. Now it is only available in MLTSOL, which will again get revised on 1st of July.

I hope Electronics Engineer will not be removed in that revision. 

Thanks for the response though!!!.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi , I need advice from all you. I myself have applied under 263111(network n system admin) and I was planning to have assesment done for my wife to gain partners point under 233411. 
She has no experience in this field , and has Diploma of Electronics. before any accord was signed. 

Kindly help me with your experience and insight as what path I need to take . I have see Engineer Australia site , and I am not sure if they will provide positive feedback due to no - experience. Is their anyone who faced same challenges and can advice me. 

Do they asses Diploma ?
Do they asses with 'no -experience' for partners point?


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ harneet, 

you can only claim partner points if the main and dependant applicant job codes are same.
and since you have already applied your EOI , you should get the invite soon.
I hope you know whats the ceiling and cut off for your profession.


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ promises 
233411 is still open for 189 and with your score you will surely get called as the new quota opens up.
so do not worry !
and the profession will not be removed.


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

harneet85 said:


> Hi , I need advice from all you. I myself have applied under 263111(network n system admin) and I was planning to have assesment done for my wife to gain partners point under 233411.
> She has no experience in this field , and has Diploma of Electronics. before any accord was signed.
> 
> Kindly help me with your experience and insight as what path I need to take . I have see Engineer Australia site , and I am not sure if they will provide positive feedback due to no - experience. Is their anyone who faced same challenges and can advice me.
> ...


Experience is not a problem for EA. You have to write CDR which can include projects from academics. The main thing is to include all the competencies of a Professional Engineer/ Engineering Technologist/ Associate Engineer which ever you think is relevant. Read the MSA booklet for that. I have seen many getting the outcome as Engineering Technologist. It may be because of three-year course or some accord or some problem in CDR. So, yes EA asses Diploma. 
Better ask your question on this forum-
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a-processing-time-frame-627.html#post12588586
Also, read the MSA booklet.
You may also call EA once and explain them your issue.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

kkchitnis said:


> @ harneet,
> 
> you can only claim partner points if the main and dependant applicant job codes are same.
> and since you have already applied your EOI , you should get the invite soon.
> I hope you know whats the ceiling and cut off for your profession.


I do not think your information is correct on this part. 
Main applicant and Dependent need to be on same SOL list .. and not same job code.
So both either has to be in CSOL or SOL. does not matter the job code within the list.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

kkchitnis said:


> @ promises
> 233411 is still open for 189 and with your score you will surely get called as the new quota opens up.
> so do not worry !
> and the profession will not be removed.


Thanx bro!!! :hippie:


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have one concern about EA assessment. I have done B.Tech in E.C.E in 2011 and have experience of 5 years. However, I cannot provide PF statements. Is it mandatory to provide PP statements? Please let me know if they don't consider my experience then what would be the outcome.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Should I go for skill assessment for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) now or wait until July. As per recent changes, Electronics is only eligible for 189, 489 Family sponsored. 

Anybody has an idea will it remove from sol in July?


----------



## kkchitnis (Nov 19, 2016)

@ promises..
tension matt lo !!!
stay calm and prepare for australia !


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have one concern about EA assessment. I have done B.Tech in E.C.E in 2011 and have experience of 5 years. However, I cannot provide PF statements. Is it mandatory to provide PP statements? Please let me know if they don't consider my experience then what would be the outcome.


You can get positive assessment even without experience,therefore you need not to worry if you don't have supporting documents for your 5 years experience.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> Should I go for skill assessment for 233411 (Electronics Engineer) now or wait until July. As per recent changes, Electronics is only eligible for 189, 489 Family sponsored.
> 
> Anybody has an idea will it remove from sol in July?


If i were you I would start preparing my CDRs because it takes time, but I wouldn't submit the MSA until I get the confirmation that the skill will not be removed, that would be in July.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

promises said:


> If i were you I would start preparing my CDRs because it takes time, but I wouldn't submit the MSA until I get the confirmation that the skill will not be removed, that would be in July.


Yeah, Mate. I will also do the same


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

RICTON said:


> You can get positive assessment even without experience,therefore you need not to worry if you don't have supporting documents for your 5 years experience.


Yes, But I want to claim experience points without PF proofs. Is that possible?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Victor123 said:


> Yes, But I want to claim experience points without PF proofs. Is that possible?


That is not possible,for every experienced claimed you MUST provide supporting documents


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

RICTON said:


> That is not possible,for every experienced claimed you MUST provide supporting documents


I can provide reference letters, pay slips, experience certificate.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Guys Electronics Engineer is still there in the new list

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

Good luck!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

But also now you guys are eligible for 190 visa. The restrictions has been removed. 233411 is now eligible for both 189 and 190.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> But also now you guys are eligible for 190 visa. The restrictions has been removed. 233411 is now eligible for both 189 and 190.


Dear please send link where it is written that we are eligible for 190 also.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear please send link where it is written that we are eligible for 190 also.


Here is the link: 

List of eligible skilled occupations

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850

If you are applying for any of the below:

Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)

You will need to nominate an occupation from the same legislative instrument above. Additional occupations included in the STSOL will, however, also be available to you.


----------



## promises (May 10, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I lodged my EOI under 189 on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.

When do you think that I will get invited?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

promises said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I lodged my EOI under 189 on 25th May 2017 with 70 points.
> 
> When do you think that I will get invited?


12 July. Get PCC and Medical done and get direct invite. 

3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

*To Zaback21*



zaback21 said:


> 12 July. Get PCC and Medical done and get direct invite.
> 
> 3rd post : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


Hi Zaback21,

I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 3 May.
My case on 12th July is electronics engineer with 65 points - 25 points for age, 20 English, 20 Education

Can I expect an invitation on 12 July 2017 round? I already got my PCC and medicals done. So all documents are ready.

Please help.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Hi Zaback21,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for 189 visa on 3 May.
> My case on 12th July is electronics engineer with 65 points - 25 points for age, 20 English, 20 Education
> ...


Well if they clear the backlog, then yes. If not, then you may have to wait 2-4 months but it won't be long most likely Sept-Oct I think.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well if they clear the backlog, then yes. If not, then you may have to wait 2-4 months but it won't be long most likely Sept-Oct I think.


Backlog? Meaning? I did not understand what you meant by clearing backlog. With 65 points also, I might have to wait for 2-4 months?! Really? Is there a website (official or unofficial) where I can see some of this data or maybe some tentative numbers of EOIs filed etc etc. This is really worrying. 

I anyway lost 5 points of age in July 1st week 2017, the invitation round is unfortunately on 12th July....this is so disappointing.


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Backlog? Meaning? I did not understand what you meant by clearing backlog. With 65 points also, I might have to wait for 2-4 months?! Really? Is there a website (official or unofficial) where I can see some of this data or maybe some tentative numbers of EOIs filed etc etc. This is really worrying.
> 
> I anyway lost 5 points of age in July 1st week 2017, the invitation round is unfortunately on 12th July....this is so disappointing.



Don't worry still you have good points...have a look on https://myimmitracker.com/en


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

controlengineer said:


> Don't worry still you have good points...have a look on https://myimmitracker.com/en


Thanks for the supportive words. 

So does this mean that people who filed EOI with 60 points in March/April 2017 get invited before me on July 12?


----------



## controlengineer (Feb 9, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks for the supportive words.
> 
> So does this mean that people who filed EOI with 60 points get invited before me on July 12?


Higher points have priority on all.... you should get your invite after the applicants with Higher or equal points (DOE before you) ....


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

controlengineer said:


> Higher points have priority on all.... you should get your invite after the applicants with Higher or equal points (DOE before you) ....


Thanks, lets see what happens on 12th July. 

DIBP also has not released their occupation ceilings for this year. So much uncertainty!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Backlog? Meaning? I did not understand what you meant by clearing backlog. With 65 points also, I might have to wait for 2-4 months?! Really? Is there a website (official or unofficial) where I can see some of this data or maybe some tentative numbers of EOIs filed etc etc. This is really worrying.
> 
> I anyway lost 5 points of age in July 1st week 2017, the invitation round is unfortunately on 12th July....this is so disappointing.


Sorry, I thought you had 60 points not 65. 65 will fetch you invite on July 12 or 26. Your age points of 25 made me think you have 60 and not 65. So, you did PhD and got 20 points I see.

You are fine and will get invite this month.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Sorry, I thought you had 60 points not 65. 65 will fetch you invite on July 12 or 26. Your age points of 25 made me think you have 60 and not 65. So, you did PhD and got 20 points I see.
> 
> You are fine and will get invite this month.


Thank you for your inputs!

I have 70 points as of now (30 points for age) and will loose 5 points before next invitation round.

I was worried that loosing these 5 points will really delay the invitation.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Thank you for your inputs!
> 
> I have 70 points as of now (30 points for age) and will loose 5 points before next invitation round.
> 
> I was worried that loosing these 5 points will really delay the invitation.


Well that's the sad thing of life. Lucky for you, you will still have enough for July invite. Hopefully you will get it on July 12 if they invite 100 places else July 26 cos your DOE will be around July 10 I assume.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Well that's the sad thing of life. Lucky for you, you will still have enough for July invite. Hopefully you will get it on July 12 if they invite 100 places else July 26 cos your DOE will be around July 10 I assume.


DOE = date of EOI ?

I filed EOI on 3 May 2017. But the quota for electronics eng got full. So have been waiting and waiting for the new quota to open.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> DOE = date of EOI ?
> 
> I filed EOI on 3 May 2017. But the quota for electronics eng got full. So have been waiting and waiting for the new quota to open.


Yes. But once you lose points this week, you Date of Effect also starts from this week


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes. But once you lose points this week, you Date of Effect also starts from this week


What?! Oh no


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> What?! Oh no


I know it quite unfair cos you had 70 and now you are behind queue of the guy who had 65 when you had 70. But don't worry July 26 definitely if not July 12. Worst case scenario Aug 9 but nothing beyond that. There are hardly any 65 pointers in 2334. All year last year 65 pointers got direct invite within 14 days, so you will be fine.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> I know it quite unfair cos you had 70 and now you are behind queue of the guy who had 65 when you had 70. But don't worry July 26 definitely if not July 12. Worst case scenario Aug 9 but nothing beyond that. There are hardly any 65 pointers in 2334. All year last year 65 pointers got direct invite within 14 days, so you will be fine.


Thanks so much for the inputs. I did not know that DOE will change for me. This is another new setback. 

I am going to hope for an invitation in July. Lets see how things go.

Thanks again!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much for the inputs. I did not know that DOE will change for me. This is another new setback.
> 
> I am going to hope for an invitation in July. Lets see how things go.
> 
> Thanks again!


Yes, change in points resulting in new DOE.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, change in points resulting in new DOE.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hgnandago (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have loged EOI for Electronics Engineer 233411 on 14th Feb with 60 points. Can anyone help me in predicting when I'll be getting my invite?


----------



## mianumar1992 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Everyone. 

My name is Muhammad and I am a Pakistani citizen currently living in Australia on a student visa. I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 03/03/2017 for Electronics Engineer ANZSC 233411. My points claim is equal to 60 and the breakdown is provided below.

Education: 15
Language Proficiency: 20
Age: 25
Total: 60

I wanted to ask about the probable invitation round in which I can hope to get an invite.

Really hoping to hear back from you guys.

Cheers!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mianumar1992 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> My name is Muhammad and I am a Pakistani citizen currently living in Australia on a student visa. I submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on 03/03/2017 for Electronics Engineer ANZSC 233411. My points claim is equal to 60 and the breakdown is provided below.
> 
> ...


Hard to tell. You need to wait and see July 12 results on July 19 or late and then you will know when you will be invited.


----------



## hgnandago (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi ! Can anyone let me know when and where can we see the results of July 12th round for electronics engineer?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

hgnandago said:


> Hi ! Can anyone let me know when and where can we see the results of July 12th round for electronics engineer?


Wait for July 12 results to be published next week in SkillSelect site.


----------



## Singh93 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi everyone hope my story will help you a bit
I applied for invitation for electronics engineer on 6 December 2016 for family sponsor 489 at 65 points unfortunately because this occupation was pro rata listed,invitations for 489 became impossible in last financial year, finally in today's invitation round I got invited hope it will help you guys for time calculations


----------



## Syednai (Jul 15, 2017)

*Is electronics engineer is now on 70 points*

Hi all,

Iam in india applied for electronics engineer on 60 points will I be getting an invitation or not please help me out.Because on 7th june invitation round results says we need 70 points or can i apply under 489 visa.

Age :30
Pte : 10
Education : 15
Experience :5


----------



## hgnandago (Jul 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Wait for July 12 results to be published next week in SkillSelect site.


Hi, May I know when the results on July 12th round be published in skillselect? Any idea. I see its been one week since the round got over and still results are not yet published. 

Myimmitracker also hasn't got any updates from people who have been invited. Any suggestion?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hgnandago said:


> Hi, May I know when the results on July 12th round be published in skillselect? Any idea. I see its been one week since the round got over and still results are not yet published.
> 
> Myimmitracker also hasn't got any updates from people who have been invited. Any suggestion?


I read in some MARA website that a wrong invite has been sent by DIBP

(No independent verification)
So they are rechecking all the invites 

If it is true ,it may be further delayed 

Cheers


----------



## prettyduriya (Jul 23, 2017)

*electronics engineer*

Hi!!
please help me understand the electronics engineers immigration. I have done MS from UK.


----------



## hgnandago (Jul 5, 2017)

*Any updates?*

Hi Everyone !

Anyone has got any updates on Electronics Engineer occupation for July 12th and today's round?
I tried few sites and DIBP, but couldn't find any.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello All,
I applied EOI on 1st September 2017 with 60 points for 189, Electronics Engineer,
Age: 30, 
language: 10
Work Ex: 5
Education: 15
Total: 60

I know it takes very long for 60 points but May I know when I can expect invite? Should I wait for PCC and medical until I get invited, or should I start the process now? Please let me know. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear you will get invite dont worry, pro-rata will show you last year trend. People get invite on 60 also. Dont start further until you get email because the validity of medical and pcc is very short.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks man. Got some figures. 

Hello all,
I saw in skill select that invitations for 70 and above have been issued for DOE: 22nd August on last invitation round on 25th August. I expect it to be reduce on 65 in next few rounds. The last invite issued for 65 is DOE: 23/4/2017 and for 60, it is 19/12/2016. I saw on immitracker that for around 68 people with 60 and 65 in total, invites yet to be issued. I know it is Partial and unofficial information. But, Considering all this and current occupation ceiling status 146/1000, when I can expect invite at 60 points? I would be happy if I get before April. Anyway, after August'18 my points are going to increase at 75. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Bro we all are sailing in same boat, dont worry everyone will get invite whether they have 60 or 65. But you argument for 75 is very strong if you will get to these points then dont worry you are safe zone very soon. I know it is very hard to wait for something but you know we all have to do it. i am trying to increase my points so appearing in ielts again. Please share some tips if you have dear. Thankyou in advance Just keep visiting pro-rata also:fingerscrossed:


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks man. Yes, I will complete my PhD next year from Melbourne. That will give, 
5 extra for PhD,
5 for two years degree from Austrlia and
5 for PhD in STEM. 
Total = 60 + 15 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Electronics Engineers: 


July Prediction: 

Pro Rata estimated invitation times from July 2017 - Iscah

Recent Prediction: 
When will I get my 189 invitation - September 2017 estimates - Iscah

I do not understand, In July prediction they predicted waiting time till March'18 for 60 points with the last DOE: 01/07/17. but in September prediction, they are predicting July'18, that too when total round ceiling has been increased from 1000 to 1750, and all 70-75 points backlogs are cleared in the previous round.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Electronics Engineers:
> 
> 
> July Prediction:
> ...


You have to understand that a person or agency when predicting anything has to keep a lot of factors in mind
These factors are volatile and if any data has changed , so will the result

Anyways, you should not rely too much on any prediction as no one has the actual data on how many application are actually pending the in the system for which Anzsco code and with what points

So everyone is guessing based on trends 

Cheers


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I am new here , I have launched my EOI on 05-july-2017 with 60 points. anyone can guess when can I expect the invite ?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

vinodlohana said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new here , I have launched my EOI on 05-july-2017 with 60 points. anyone can guess when can I expect the invite ?




I guess you should get invite between January and April any time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> I guess you should get invite between January and April any time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without knowing which Anzsco code he has applied for, you can predict when he will be invited?

If you are giving replies just for fun, who am I to stop you

Cheers


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Without knowing which Anzsco code he has applied for, you can predict when he will be invited?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate. This group is for Electronics engineer. So I assumed he posted his query for 233411. No one is here for fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Mate. This group is for Electronics engineer. So I assumed he posted his query for 233411. No one is here for fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am sorry
I missed that
My apologies 

Cheers


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I am sorry
> 
> I missed that
> 
> ...




No worries dude. I know you are active in multiple groups and a frequent replier. So I can understand that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

punit0000 said:


> Mate. This group is for Electronics engineer. So I assumed he posted his query for 233411. No one is here for fun.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:sorry: Yes I my anzco code is 233411 ( Electronics engineer). 

Thanks a lot punit 

Regards


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello fellow Engineers. how are you guys doing? im really excited.With the recent(sep) increase in the number of invitations per round. I imagine 60pointers will definitely get invited in this year or the next. Pro members should you please reply to my query, Any 60 pointers with EOI in feb or march when do you thing they will get invited(approximate month)?
ANZCO : ELECTRONICS ENGINEER
PTE : 10
MASTERS : 5
EA ASSESSMENT : POSITIVE 15
AGE: 30


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hello fellow Engineers. how are you guys doing? im really excited.With the recent(sep) increase in the number of invitations per round. I imagine 60pointers will definitely get invited in this year or the next. Pro members should you please reply to my query, Any 60 pointers with EOI in feb or march when do you thing they will get invited(approximate month)?
> ANZCO : ELECTRONICS ENGINEER
> PTE : 10
> MASTERS : 5
> ...


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

all the best to the 60 pointers


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear all,

How many 65 pointers will be there for electronics engineers

Regards,,


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello 65 pointers, 
Please update here as soon as you get invite. That would be very helpful. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Last update: 65 invited DOE 6th May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Latest DOE: 18th May 65 points invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Latest DOE: 22 June 65 pointers invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Punit,

What is the latest update


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

punit0000 said:


> Latest DOE: 22 June 65 pointers invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks punit for latest update .. lets if all 65 pointers are cleared by this round or not ...fingers crossed.. If all 233411 are cleared by this round then next round 60 pointer wheel will start to roll on.... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

As per latest update, around two months movement for 65 pointers from DOE 13/04 to 22/06. Let me know if you have latest DOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

If it goes with this rate, I hope all 60 pointers till now will get invited in this program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

I hope all 65 will clear within next two rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

punit0000 said:


> I hope all 65 will clear within next two rounds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Punit

What is your source of updates. As I have not received invitation with 65 points ,DOE =June17.

Thanks
Naveen


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

I think from immi tracker , i also saw 22 june recieved invitation.
Check your eoi ,may be you changed something which affect DOE


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Source: immi tracker for last DOE of 65 pointers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

My analysis on Immitracker Data: Before 6th sep round, there were around 67 people to be invited above 60 points from 19/12/2016. Based on last invited DOE 22/06 for 65 points, total 15 out of 67 invited in yesterday round . So, if we rely on this small sample from immitracker and in each round on average 15 people on immitracker sample get invites, we should be in 60s in October first round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dear Punit 

Checked ISCAH news, for electronics engineer with 65 points the last invitation was with DOE 28th June,2017.

Regards,


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear Punit
> 
> Checked ISCAH news, for electronics engineer with 65 points the last invitation was with DOE 28th June,2017.
> 
> Regards,




That's really good news if it's true. Hope, we all will get invite in this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> That's really good news if it's true. Hope, we all will get invite in this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Punit,

Yes you are right.You can check ISCAH News for further confirmation.

Regards,,


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Results are published for 6th Sep invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes you are right ...and cutoff is same as expected 28-june for electronics Engineers..

seems 20-sept is one more round for 65 pointer ...1st round of October, 60 pointer que will start to move...


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Does any one have rough guess how many 60 pointers are in the queue since last DOE of 60 pointers, 19/12/2016? And by how many days the queue can possibly move in each round after 65 pointers gets cleared ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

Any Electronics engineer whose profile matching dealing with Electronics security systems like CCTV , Fire Alarm system, Access control system and Building automation cum management systems...

Regards 
Naveen
Eoi Submitted: 28 June under 189
ITA: waiting to receive


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Does any one have rough guess how many 60 pointers are in the queue since last DOE of 60 pointers, 19/12/2016? And by how many days the queue can possibly move in each round after 65 pointers gets cleared ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Guys, 

Could anyone please answer this question? I'm eager to know some information. So that we can estimate the approximate wait time for 60 pointers. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Any one got invitation ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Latest invitation: 65 DOE 11/07/17, Immitracker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

punit0000 said:


> Latest invitation: 65 DOE 11/07/17, Immitracker
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Punit for update ..let's see what is last cutoff for 20-Sept... seems it is moving slowly ...


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dears,

I think may be it moved maximum till last week of july 2017.

Regards,,,


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yeah. Possibly it moved slowly. Actually in last round , they invited 104 people that's what it moved by 2 months last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

For Electronics engineer, the latest DOE is 22/07/17 with 65 pointer as per immi tracker, which means it moved by a month from last invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.ramchandani1992 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all
Applied for 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
Age -: 25 -: 30 points
EA Clearance -: 06.03.2017 -: 15 points
TE clearance -: 31.08.2017 (90 in each section) -: 20 points
Date of application -: 04.09.2017 -: Total 65 points

Awaiting invite!!


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear all,
I applied EOI on 14/01/2017 for Electronics Engineering at 60 points,
any rough idea when would i get Invitation?
WHen the 65 pointer will finish?
thanks alot


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

*hello sister*



Areeb126 said:


> Bro we all are sailing in same boat, dont worry everyone will get invite whether they have 60 or 65. But you argument for 75 is very strong if you will get to these points then dont worry you are safe zone very soon. I know it is very hard to wait for something but you know we all have to do it. i am trying to increase my points so appearing in ielts again. Please share some tips if you have dear. Thankyou in advance Just keep visiting pro-rata also:fingerscrossed:


i applied eoi at 60 on 14/01/2017, what do you think i will get invite?
thanks in advance.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> i applied eoi at 60 on 14/01/2017, what do you think i will get invite?
> 
> thanks in advance.




Hi Muhammad,
Punit here, we already had chat on Facebook. I hope you will get useful information from this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Latest DOE 22/08/2017 for 65 Electronics Engineer . Again, it moved by a month similar to last round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessJan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Electronics Engineer - 60 Point*

Dear Experts , 

Could you please let me know when can i expect invite? 

ANZSCO – 233411 (Electronics Engineer)
EOI Submitted on 10th Mar 17 - 189 / Point - 60 

Latest DOE 26/08/2017 for 65 Electronics Engineer… hardly 1 month and 20 days invitation gap is there.

EOI Cutoff date for 60 point holders is 19th Dec 16 …I am about 78 days into the backlog...any chance of getting invite in Nov'17 second round.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hi Muhammad,
> Punit here, we already had chat on Facebook. I hope you will get useful information from this forum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Punit when do you think 60 pointers will start getting invites?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

As per current average moving EOIs (1 month) for 65,
(left side invitation round date and right side is estimated cut off EOI date for 65 pointers) 
18 October- 25th- 30th September 
1 November- 25th- 30th October 
15 November- 60 pointers will start here from 19th December 2016 EOI

Then, for 60 pointers, unlike current moving time, the cut off moving time should be around 15-20 days for each round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> As per current average moving EOIs (1 month) for 65,
> (left side invitation round date and right side is estimated cut off EOI date for 65 pointers)
> 18 October- 25th- 30th September
> 1 November- 25th- 30th October
> ...


Thanks for the info Punit.
What is your doe and how many points?


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Need a help!!*

Hi guys,

This question is regarding ACS Assesment for my wife.
Sorry, this isn't the right thread but I couldn't find other threads for 233411.

Q: My wife Graduated, Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering from Chennai in 2013.
She started off at intern from May 2013 and worked until Feb 2015. Not working since then.

Can I get ACS positive in that scenario? I am planning to claim 5 extra points.


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you can get positive assessment. One more question, have you considered EA assessment just based on the educational qualification? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello Friends,
It seems again the cutoff for 233411 has moved by a month for 65 pointers. The estimated DOE for 65 pointers is 21/9/17 (confirmed: 18/09/17). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Mano2709 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This question is regarding ACS Assesment for my wife.
> Sorry, this isn't the right thread but I couldn't find other threads for 233411.
> ...


She can apply through EA and get positive outcome


----------



## JessJan (Oct 12, 2017)

punit0000 said:


> Hello Friends,
> It seems again the cutoff for 233411 has moved by a month for 65 pointers. The estimated DOE for 65 pointers is 21/9/17 (confirmed: 18/09/17).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Punit,

Great news. is this confirmed date?

If that is true, as you predicted earlier...there will be one more round (Nov 1st) for the rest of 65 pointers and 15th Nov invitation will be ours (60 pointers)...isn't it?


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, 18/09/17 is confirmed date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

RICTON said:


> She can apply through EA and get positive outcome


Thanks @punit0000, @RICTON for replies.
A quick ques!
Why should I go for EA while it is available in ACS SOL list as mine? 
Is there any specific reason?

Also is there any link to find step by step procedure to start EA assessment?
Please provide me details if anyone has more info on this.

Appreciate your help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

Your nominated occupation and your wife’s nominated occupation can be different but should be on same SOL. So, based on the nominated occupation, assessing authority changes. So even if you were assessed by ACS as software developer or closely related occupation, your wife can be assessed by EA (just based on the qualification) as Electronics engineer. So, doing that both of you will be on same SOL. 
Procedure for EA can be seen in EA website.
Just choose your pathway based on the college and country of your qualification.

Prepare documents, fill online application and submit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Good Afternoon, Please need some advice from senior experts. Will any 60 pointers get invitations in next year (before june 2018) ? 

EOI : 18/03/2017
60points


----------



## punit0000 (Jun 18, 2017)

60 pointers with EOI after January may not get invitation in this program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uday1432 (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi friend , I am also from Instrumentation background. If your wife has done her final year project related to her branch then go for EA , if has project related to software then go for ACS assessment. Good luck.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the reply punit. Do you mind asking your thoughts on MTSSL list for the program year 2018 to 2019, whether the list is gonna see occupation removals or stay like that.hope they dont take out the electronics engineee from the list. thanks


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Thanks for the reply punit. Do you mind asking your thoughts on MTSSL list for the program year 2018 to 2019, whether the list is gonna see occupation removals or stay like that.hope they dont take out the electronics engineee from the list. thanks












Chill Bro 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Thanks for the reply punit. Do you mind asking your thoughts on MTSSL list for the program year 2018 to 2019, whether the list is gonna see occupation removals or stay like that.hope they dont take out the electronics engineee from the list. thanks


MTSSL list (Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List) is fixed for 4 years (would be mandatory revised after 4 years), but department can add or remove any occupation from that list at any given point of the year. However, I don't think any changes would happen in MTSSL list for 2018 - 2019.


----------



## sunnyjoel005 (Mar 17, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> MTSSL list (Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List) is fixed for 4 years (would be mandatory revised after 4 years), but department can add or remove any occupation from that list at any given point of the year. However, I don't think any changes would happen in MTSSL list for 2018 - 2019.


Hope you get the invitation for 189 in this year bro. The latest invitation round (6 December) results are bit scary. May be even 65points is not enough to get invitation in the 2018.


----------



## aalimonline (Feb 7, 2016)

EOI submitted on 03 december 2017
POints : 65
Waiting for invitation now.


----------



## aalimonline (Feb 7, 2016)

sunnyjoel005 said:


> Hope you get the invitation for 189 in this year bro. The latest invitation round (6 December) results are bit scary. May be even 65points is not enough to get invitation in the 2018.


I think there won't be so many 70+


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
I submitted application on September 2017, and my ref num is 8XX. 
Still the status is "Admin Review". Does it mean it will still take time?
I have just 60 points including regional invitation (489). Is there any possibility to get invitation?
What if I have forwarded only the work experience letter without having my employment assessment through EA (I have 5 points from my employment) ?


----------



## raazJPN#17 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, 
I submitted application on September 2017, and my ref num is 8XX. 
Still the status is "Admin Review". Does it mean it will still take time?
I have just 60 points including regional invitation (489). Is there any possibility to get invitation?
What if I have forwarded only the work experience letter without having my employment assessment through EA (I have 5 points from my employment) ?


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

raazJPN#17 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I submitted application on September 2017, and my ref num is 8XX.
> Still the status is "Admin Review". Does it mean it will still take time?
> I have just 60 points including regional invitation (489). Is there any possibility to get invitation?
> What if I have forwarded only the work experience letter without having my employment assessment through EA (I have 5 points from my employment) ?


You have to get EA assessment to claim points for employment in relevant field.


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

Any updates for electronics engineers in recent round of 190 invitations?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

drtvskuthsav said:


> Any updates for electronics engineers in recent round of 190 invitations?


*189*
if everything remains same as it has for past few rounds then the DOE may have moved until 30-Nov-2018 for 70 pointers (for 21 Mar round).

*190*

looks like they haven't issued any invites for 60, 65, 70 & 75 pointers in the past 4 months.


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> *189*
> if everything remains same as it has for past few rounds then the DOE may have moved until 30-Nov-2018 for 70 pointers (for 21 Mar round).
> 
> *190*
> ...


Do you think if the points requirement will come down to 65 before this June?? I see, there is a requirement upto 535 to touch ceiling.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

drtvskuthsav said:


> Do you think if the points requirement will come down to 65 before this June?? I see, there is a requirement upto 535 to touch ceiling.


There looks no chance before this June for 60 & 65 pointers. Maybe from July this year when they start sending 1000 or more invites.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

drtvskuthsav said:


> You have to get EA assessment to claim points for employment in relevant field.


Suppose, somebody applied for CDR + RSA, however, due to lack of secondary evidence, EA did not consider her experience but advised her still she can claim points of experience while applying for Migration (Points-Based)

So, in that case, what are the probabilities?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi there guy, i have applied my electronics engineering eoi at 70 points on 29 January 2018, any rough idea how long will it take to get the invite? Please do reply i will be very thankful.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello guys,

I got invited today.. FINALLY!!!!!

Electronics Engineer - 233411
70 Points
DOE: 03 Dec 2017


----------



## vinodlohana (Oct 11, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I got invited today.. FINALLY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Mustafa . Congratulations :cheer2:

Can you please let us under know which visa 189 or 190 ??? 

Many Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Any other 70 pointers invited yet?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Did anyone get invite? At 70 points after 6 decmber 2017 DOE?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi there guy, i have applied my electronics engineering eoi at 70 points on 29 January 2018, any rough idea how long will it take to get the invite? Please do reply i will be very thankful.


WOw,

You scored 20 in PTE?

Congrats bro


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there guy, i have applied my electronics engineering eoi at 70 points on 29 January 2018, any rough idea how long will it take to get the invite? Please do reply i will be very thankful.
> ...



Yes and thank you. Did i talk to you before? Did u also apply eoi in electronics engineering?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Did anyone get invite? At 70 points after 6 decmber 2017 DOE?


06 Dec DOE some folks got invited at 70 points, but from last two rounds the cut off has been 75 points so there is backlog of 70 pointers building up.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Last year i had 60 points, didn't get invite, this year i increased points still i am not getting it, 😞


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Last year i had 60 points, didn't get invite, this year i increased points still i am not getting it, 😞


yeah.. tell me about it. People with an hour (60 mins) after DOE from the last invitations are now waiting since 1 year (65 pointer). With 70 you will get invite but it might take 5 months to clear the backlog.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Another 5 monrhs? I applied 31 January brother at 70. So you mean to say total 9 months? February to may is 4 months.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi guys.. I recently filed my eoi with 65pts for 189 under 2334 occupation code 

Can you estimate how much time will i have to wait if current invitation trend continues? 

I am afraid i ll lose 5pts next year November as i Complete 32yrs if age and step into 33rd year. 

I have also filed 190 for nsw

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

mustafa01 said:


> There looks no chance before this June for 60 & 65 pointers. Maybe from July this year when they start sending 1000 or more invites.


Are you sure?

There is backlog of 70 and 65, i dont think so i will get invite at 65.
How can I see number of people who applied in 180 in Electronics?/
Any idea please???


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

ARSI1010 said:


> Hi there guy, i have applied my electronics engineering eoi at 70 points on 29 January 2018, any rough idea how long will it take to get the invite? Please do reply i will be very thankful.


You must get soon,
Dont worry brother.
We are the one who are worried.

Regards


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there guy, i have applied my electronics engineering eoi at 70 points on 29 January 2018, any rough idea how long will it take to get the invite? Please do reply i will be very thankful.[/quote
> ...


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Areeb126 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear,
> ...


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dear, for me, i have already wait for more than 4 months, so you mean another 5 months?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Dear, for me, i have already wait for more than 4 months, so you mean another 5 months?


It would be a 5 month wait from July because it might take some time for immigration to clear 75 pointers. This process can easily take 5 months because there is backlog for 75 pointers which is now up to 3 months. Let's say hypothetically they increase the number of invites to 1000 - 1200 per round after July. Electronics Engineers receives' a total of 50 invites per round. These need to be distributed to all 75 and 80 pointers which will take another 3 months to clear, now the last time a 70 pointer was invited was 06 Dec 2017. From that date to your DOE which is 31 Jan 2018, It is almost 2 months wait. Hence an estimated approx wait for 5 months from July for you. 

Please note, the above prediction is not guaranteed, DHA might increase the total invite number or might not. This is just us (major portion of this forum) who are being optimistic.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> ARSI1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear, for me, i have already wait for more than 4 months, so you mean another 5 months?
> ...



Brother all 75 and 80 are already clear, look at the 9 may round results, the doe is 2/5/18. So there will be no 75 or 80 points on july 2018. Bro who told your there is backlog of 75 pointers for 3 months? Plz check results.


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> mustafa01 said:
> 
> 
> > ARSI1010 said:
> ...


Look at the 9 may round result the DOE is 2-5-18


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ARSI1010 said:


> Brother all 75 and 80 are already clear, look at the 9 may round results, the doe is 2/5/18. So there will be no 75 or 80 points on july 2018. Bro who told your there is backlog of 75 pointers for 3 months? Plz check results.


You need a better understanding of how skill select works and sends invitations. Doesn't matter if there are no 75 pointers backlog for Electronics Engineers (btw 75 pointers-Electronics Engineers have a reported backlog of 7+ days with regards to unofficial results for 23 May round) , if the cut off is stuck at 75 points because of 75 pointers in some other occupations, then no 70 pointer can be invited unless the cut off points are down to 70. For example lets talk about Automotive Electricians (ANZSCO 3211) who have a total occupation ceiling of 1000 but none of them got invited. What do you think? no one submitted an EOI for Automotive Electricians?? I know two persons from Perth so submitted EOI on 60 points around 8 months ago. The cutoff never reached 60 that's why they were not invited. Same analogy applies to every occupation. Doesn't matter if the occupation is pro rata or non pro rata, if the cut off is set on 75 the no 70 pointer will be invited and as explained by me earlier, 75 pointers backlog goes back 3 months for other occupations. If that cut off maintains then its almost half a year waiting time. This is the time to be realistic and stick to facts and should not build nor give false hope to anyone.


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

*Updated EOI*

I updated my EOI for Electronics Engineer.


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear All, Please guide me.. is academic ielts also valid for immigration? i've heard that both general or academic are valid for PR or TR... please answer my query


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

Syed Umair said:


> Dear All, Please guide me.. is academic ielts also valid for immigration? i've heard that both general or academic are valid for PR or TR... please answer my query


Yes, both are valid.


----------



## Justyine (Sep 16, 2018)

bilalab89 said:


> I already got visa 476 but to be safe side went for Skill assessment. I have bachelors degree in Electrical Engineering and Masters degree in Computer Science. I have no experience so decide to Assess my Electrical Engineering degree from Engineers Australia. Applied Fast track on 1st of August 2016 with CDR route and today got Positive Assessment with skill occupation assigned as Electronic Engineer. Though i was given choice either to be assessed as Electronic Engineer or Engineering Technologist.


Hi, I'm wondering did you apply 476 visa with your bachelor degree in Engineering or Master degree in Computer Science? 

Is Master in Computer Science that is not from an engineering faculty eligible for 476 visa?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Brothers,

So, all 70 pointers must be clear now.
There should be no backlog of 70 pointers now.
I am hoping for 65 turn, otherwise PTE is my last hope.
However, the ceiling for us is also very alarming...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

I think you are mistaken..70 pointers are still waiting since mid of December


Areeb126 said:


> Dear Brothers,
> 
> So, all 70 pointers must be clear now.
> There should be no backlog of 70 pointers now.
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pine2111 (Dec 11, 2018)

mustafa01 said:


> You need a better understanding of how skill select works and sends invitations. Doesn't matter if there are no 75 pointers backlog for Electronics Engineers (btw 75 pointers-Electronics Engineers have a reported backlog of 7+ days with regards to unofficial results for 23 May round) , if the cut off is stuck at 75 points because of 75 pointers in some other occupations, then no 70 pointer can be invited unless the cut off points are down to 70. For example lets talk about Automotive Electricians (ANZSCO 3211) who have a total occupation ceiling of 1000 but none of them got invited. What do you think? no one submitted an EOI for Automotive Electricians?? I know two persons from Perth so submitted EOI on 60 points around 8 months ago. The cutoff never reached 60 that's why they were not invited. Same analogy applies to every occupation. Doesn't matter if the occupation is pro rata or non pro rata, if the cut off is set on 75 the no 70 pointer will be invited and as explained by me earlier, 75 pointers backlog goes back 3 months for other occupations. If that cut off maintains then its almost half a year waiting time. This is the time to be realistic and stick to facts and should not build nor give false hope to anyone.


Thanks for your explanation. Now I understand more about skill select.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any idea till when the doe for 70 pointers moved?

Thanks


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sanykris said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any idea till when the doe for 70 pointers moved?
> 
> Thanks


As per official information from DHA in October round it moved to 13/12/17 for 70 pointers. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## pavank08 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi Guys

Request your views on below profile

ELECTRONICS ENGINEER (233411)
PTE 1st Attempt
L:75, R:75, S:82, W:77
EOI Lodged: 01/11/2018; 189-70 Points, 190(Any)-75 points
EOI Updated (Corrected EA ID): 21/01/2019; 189-70 Points, 190(Any)-75 Points

What is the potential possibility of receiving invitation and way forward to get invitation soon.

Many thanks in advance.

Pavan


----------



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Dear All,

Please guide me... I have been assessed by EA in 2015, but since the immigration requirement is to renew EA certificate after 3 years of EA certifcate issuance, So, I went for issuance of Duplicate Letter with new date of issuance from EA which i have got in August 2019. But EA did not update my job experience years in that duplicate certificate. Now i want to know.... can i claim 9 years experience in EOI but my EA certiciate showing 5 years expereince till 2015. I can upload my updated CV in EOI...


Please reply


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Syed Umair said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of getting a fresh letter you should have gone with RSEA option. This would have get your new experience (after '15) added to the outcome. 
As experience assessment is not compulsory for anzscos which comes under EA, so you can go without further assessment too if your roles and responsibilities didn't change much compared with previous assessment. However I would suggest spend a few hundreds of dollars more and get a fresh RSEA only assessment (no need to make CDR again & more importantly it will give you peace of mind going further).

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

